# Weekly Competition 2022-32



## Mike Hughey (Aug 9, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R F' R' U2 R' F R U2 R' F
*2. *F U' R U2 R U2 F U' R U R'
*3. *U R' F U2 F U2 F R' U2 F U
*4. *R' F R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' F
*5. *R' U' F' R' F U2 F U2 R2 U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 B U2 L B' L' B2 D U' F' R'
*2. *D' L' B2 D' L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U F' D2 L2 B' R' B D L2
*3. *F D B' D L2 D2 R' D L' F2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 L F2 U2 D'
*4. *U2 R' D2 L' U2 L' U2 L2 B' U2 F D F U' R' B L F2 L2
*5. *R' U' B D2 F2 R B2 L F2 L2 U2 B2 F L U' F2 L2 U2 F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' R' D R' L2 B2 U F L F L2 U2 R U2 D2 R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 U' Rw2 F2 L2 Fw2 L U' Fw2 F2 R' Fw' D2 L2 Fw L Rw Uw B2 Rw' Fw' Rw U2
*2. *L' D' B' D2 U2 R2 B F2 L2 D2 F L B D2 F2 R B' D2 R Rw2 Uw2 D' L' Uw2 R D R2 L' U' R B' L' Fw L2 B' Rw' B2 Uw' F2 Rw' Fw F U
*3. *B L' D2 B F2 L' U F L B F2 U B2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 R2 D2 Rw2 F' Uw2 B' L' D2 Fw2 D2 Fw2 F Uw2 D2 F' Uw' R' B' U' Fw2 Rw B' D Rw' Fw' U B
*4. *U2 R2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 F R B2 L2 B D B' U' D' R2 Uw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 D L2 R2 D' F2 Rw2 Fw2 L' R Fw' D B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw L2 Fw Uw U2 Fw' Uw'
*5. *U' D2 R' D2 F2 R' L U2 L' F2 L2 B' U B' R' L' U' B' L' D2 Fw2 R L2 Uw2 Fw2 B U2 F2 Rw2 R' Fw2 D2 L2 Uw' L' D2 Rw2 B2 Fw F Uw2 Fw2 R' Uw Fw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 D' Uw L2 Bw2 L Uw' D2 Lw' Dw' Fw B2 R' Rw' U Lw R' Uw Lw' R2 Fw Uw D' Bw U Bw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 U2 Uw' Bw' B2 D2 Rw' Dw' Bw2 R2 Dw2 Bw' F' R' D' Rw Uw F2 Fw' U Fw' Lw2 D2 Bw R' B2 Fw' Lw' Bw2 U2 Lw R
*2. *L2 D' Rw Bw Lw' Rw' Dw' L Dw Lw F' D2 Uw' Rw' L2 F' U Fw2 U' Rw' F U Fw' Bw R Bw' B2 D2 R' D' B Dw' Uw2 R2 D' Fw Bw D' Bw2 R' Dw' Rw Uw' Dw2 Rw2 R B2 Rw' U2 B' Dw Uw' U' D Fw' U' R2 B2 Uw Rw2
*3. *Uw' Rw R U' Uw' Rw' Dw2 U2 Lw' B Bw' L Lw2 R D2 Lw2 Bw' R Dw Lw2 F2 L Bw2 Uw2 Rw Lw2 L2 D L Bw2 Dw2 L Lw' B U F' D R2 U' B2 Lw2 Dw Lw U' D R Uw' F' D' Lw Dw' R B' Dw U' R' U' Fw2 R' Bw'
*4. *L2 B2 U Lw' L Fw Lw2 B L2 Rw Dw2 R D2 B' F' D' F2 Lw L Uw' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 L2 F2 Uw' F L R Lw2 Bw' Fw Lw' R' Rw' U2 Dw B Rw' Fw2 R2 Fw F Bw' Uw F2 R2 D Rw L D' Bw2 R' Rw Fw' F' L' B' Uw L'
*5. *R D' Fw2 L2 Lw Dw2 Rw F' Dw2 R Rw' Dw' U2 D' R F' Dw' Fw2 Rw Bw2 F2 Rw' R F2 Dw Rw R L Bw L2 U2 Rw' Dw F U Fw Lw2 Dw2 Lw Bw' Uw Bw Rw U Bw2 U2 R D' Uw' B Fw D' Fw' L' Uw' B2 Uw Bw2 R' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *Lw' Bw' Dw2 3Rw2 B Bw2 3Rw2 Bw' Lw' D' Lw2 Dw2 R' L' 3Rw' Dw' 3Uw' F' B2 R' Fw' F' Rw2 L' 3Fw2 U2 3Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' Lw2 3Fw' Lw2 D' F2 D Lw L Fw' Rw2 3Uw' Dw' Lw' Uw2 Rw' U 3Uw L2 B2 3Rw' F2 Dw 3Uw2 3Rw L' U2 Rw2 Fw Rw' R2 Fw B U' Bw2 U' Bw 3Fw Fw2 R2 F Lw 3Rw2 L' B F Bw2 3Fw' D2 R' F' R2
*2. *3Fw 3Rw' D2 Dw' Rw F Rw Fw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw R' Uw' R Dw2 Uw Lw Bw' 3Rw Dw2 Uw2 R D B' Uw' B' Lw' Fw L' Uw L2 D Uw R2 D2 3Rw2 Bw2 3Fw' Uw' F' 3Uw' F' R2 Dw2 U2 Bw' U2 B' Bw D2 B' Rw2 Uw' B2 R 3Fw2 D' L Fw' 3Fw Uw2 3Fw2 Lw' U' R B 3Fw2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 F Fw' Lw F L2 3Uw 3Fw2 F L2 U2
*3. *Uw U' Bw' U' 3Uw D2 Lw 3Uw' B R Fw2 B Lw 3Rw L' 3Uw Bw' Dw' L2 Lw2 D' 3Fw' Uw 3Fw2 U' 3Fw D' 3Fw' Bw B2 Dw2 3Fw B2 Uw2 Dw2 Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw Uw 3Uw' Lw F Fw 3Uw2 L2 Dw' Fw 3Rw' U2 Fw2 D2 3Fw2 B2 F 3Rw Dw' L2 F U' 3Rw F2 3Fw2 Bw' Rw D2 F2 Bw B 3Uw2 Lw2 B' D2 L' D' Uw' Lw2 Dw' B 3Rw2 Lw
*4. *D U 3Fw D2 F' Rw Bw 3Uw2 3Fw2 3Rw' B' 3Uw 3Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R2 3Fw Bw' Dw R D Bw2 Lw' D' U R' Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw Uw2 3Uw Bw 3Fw2 U Dw B2 Fw' 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' Rw B F2 Fw' L2 3Fw' U2 Uw2 D' 3Rw Lw' F' Lw' U' 3Uw2 Fw2 3Uw2 Fw Dw2 Rw 3Uw' Uw2 Rw F2 3Uw2 3Rw2 F U 3Rw' Uw' 3Rw Lw Bw2 B' Dw Lw 3Fw'
*5. *B U2 Fw B' Rw2 Bw2 U F B' D2 Rw 3Rw' L' Lw U2 3Rw' R' Bw' L Fw' R U2 R2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 B2 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' B' F Lw U2 F' B U' Dw2 R' U Rw Dw F 3Fw2 Rw2 3Uw2 Uw2 3Rw 3Uw2 Fw' D 3Fw Dw2 Uw' 3Rw U2 Lw2 Fw' R Bw2 F2 3Rw' Uw' Lw D2 Lw2 R' 3Uw2 Lw Rw' L' F' D R' Lw' Uw' U' 3Rw' Fw Dw2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Fw' U' 3Uw2 D2 B 3Dw' L 3Uw L2 3Uw U' L' 3Dw' 3Lw2 3Rw2 3Fw' Bw' B Rw2 D B 3Uw' U Bw2 Uw' 3Lw' B 3Rw2 Rw' U' L Uw2 U2 3Dw Lw2 3Rw Fw 3Uw2 L' Uw 3Fw F2 U2 Rw2 L Dw2 3Fw2 Bw Dw' L2 3Dw2 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 3Uw F2 U' B2 R 3Bw' 3Dw' U2 Dw2 L' Bw Lw' 3Uw F2 D 3Uw 3Lw' Bw 3Bw2 U Rw2 3Bw 3Lw2 Rw2 F2 U2 3Rw2 Uw2 F' D2 3Dw' U2 Lw' 3Dw' B2 Fw2 3Fw L' Fw Lw' 3Fw Fw 3Rw2 Rw Lw Fw2
*2. *Bw2 D' 3Lw2 Lw F2 3Rw' 3Uw Uw' Dw Bw Uw' 3Bw B' Lw 3Rw R2 Fw' Rw2 3Fw2 F' 3Dw' 3Fw2 Lw2 3Dw2 Dw Uw' Lw' D2 B2 Rw 3Lw 3Fw' L R' B2 U' R Lw' 3Lw2 Uw' L2 Uw' Bw F 3Dw2 Fw2 B2 Bw2 Dw' 3Fw' Rw L' Lw' 3Lw2 3Rw D2 U' 3Rw2 B' U2 3Bw' 3Lw' Uw2 Lw2 3Dw2 L Lw' B Lw 3Rw R 3Bw' Lw2 B 3Fw2 Rw' D Rw2 R2 F2 Uw' B2 3Dw F 3Fw2 Uw2 D2 3Lw L2 F' D2 Bw2 D 3Bw2 Lw' 3Bw 3Dw2 Uw' F2 Uw
*3. *3Fw' F2 3Bw 3Lw2 Rw2 R 3Rw2 Lw2 3Fw' B' Fw R 3Rw' Rw F U' Lw2 F2 3Fw2 3Lw 3Uw2 U 3Fw Dw B Fw D' 3Dw U Dw2 Uw2 3Uw2 Lw2 3Bw 3Fw F L' Fw Rw B D2 Fw 3Dw L Uw Rw Uw' D 3Fw' B2 3Bw2 Lw 3Rw2 F2 L Dw2 R Bw2 3Bw' U' Rw2 D2 R Rw2 3Fw2 3Uw' 3Bw Lw 3Rw2 Dw' 3Lw' 3Bw Lw2 F' D L2 3Lw2 Dw' 3Rw' U' 3Uw' 3Lw Uw2 3Dw2 R' F U 3Bw' Fw2 3Dw U 3Fw' 3Lw2 Bw' U Bw B' 3Dw F2 D2
*4. *Fw' D 3Rw2 3Lw2 B Uw' R2 3Dw Bw' 3Dw 3Uw' Uw R' 3Rw' Fw 3Bw 3Lw' Rw' Fw2 3Uw' R F2 Fw2 R F' Fw 3Uw2 3Dw2 3Fw' Bw 3Rw Rw Fw2 3Fw U' 3Uw' Rw' 3Bw2 3Fw' D2 3Dw' F' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 3Uw' Uw' Fw' Bw 3Uw' Uw' Fw2 3Rw' Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 Lw' Dw' R' F Bw' B Dw' L Dw' 3Fw2 3Rw2 D 3Uw2 U2 R F B 3Fw Bw 3Rw' 3Dw2 3Lw2 Fw F' Uw Dw2 D 3Lw' Lw U' 3Fw B' D2 L2 D' Lw' B2 3Dw Rw2 3Fw2 L Fw' 3Uw Rw
*5. *Fw D' 3Lw' Rw B' Uw2 U Fw B2 3Dw B 3Fw2 Lw' B D2 3Lw' 3Bw' B Uw' Bw Lw2 B' 3Bw D' Rw 3Rw' B 3Lw' F' 3Dw2 Uw2 L Dw B2 L2 3Uw 3Bw B L D U 3Bw' Dw' 3Dw' 3Lw R' 3Fw' U' L' Fw2 3Fw 3Dw' 3Fw Fw2 U R2 3Bw R' U2 Dw' Fw2 U' 3Bw2 Fw2 L2 R' U' 3Uw Rw2 3Lw Lw2 3Dw Lw D' Lw2 Fw 3Rw' R 3Uw2 Fw 3Bw' B' R 3Rw2 U2 Uw' Dw2 D 3Uw' 3Dw F' Bw2 R Fw2 3Lw2 3Bw' L F Dw L2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F2 R U2 R U2 R2 F R U'
*2. *R' F' R U' R F' R F' R' U' R2
*3. *R2 U F U2 F U' R' F U2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F' R2 B U2 F2 D2 L' U R F B2 L D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*2. *R' B2 D' B' L' D2 R' B U' F U2 F2 B2 R2 F2 D2 L' F2 L2 U2 Rw'
*3. *F2 D' F2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 D F' D2 B' L U' R' F' U' L B R' Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R2 L2 F' D' R B' D2 L' U B2 D L U' Uw2 Rw2 L F L2 Fw2 Rw2 B' Rw2 R F2 Uw F' Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 Rw F2 Uw U R Fw x2 y2
*2. *B' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F' D2 B' D2 F2 U' R B2 L2 U2 B2 F L' U Uw2 Fw2 L' U L Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 L B2 Fw D L D' Rw2 F R F Uw Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw U2 z' y
*3. *F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R' D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' B U R' B2 R2 F' U' L2 Fw2 Uw2 D' R Fw2 U' L2 Uw2 B2 U L' B2 L2 Fw U' Fw2 R' Uw' Fw' D2 U2 Rw Fw B' D2 x'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 U Uw2 R' Lw2 D' Lw' R' L2 B U R Dw' Rw2 U2 B Fw2 R' F2 B' R Dw Uw B2 Bw Lw2 Fw2 F Dw U' F' L B' Rw Lw' F' Rw Fw U2 R L2 B2 Rw2 Dw' R Bw2 Fw2 L' Bw2 Rw R' D2 U' R Uw' Lw' Uw' Dw2 Rw2 U' 3Rw 3Uw2
*2. *Bw' B2 F Rw' B2 D' Lw2 Fw2 R Fw2 R2 Bw Uw' Bw F' D' L Lw2 U D2 Rw2 F' Uw' Fw' R2 D' R' Uw' Fw2 Lw' Fw F Bw2 Rw' F' U' B' Rw' U R' L' Bw Rw B Fw Bw' F Dw R2 D' L Fw F' Bw U Fw' L Dw2 Rw2 R 3Rw' 3Uw2
*3. *U2 Fw' F' L Lw Rw2 B Rw2 R2 Dw2 L R2 Fw R D2 Bw L2 F Bw' Rw Uw Bw' R2 Rw Uw' B2 U2 L' D2 Dw' F' Dw2 Rw2 U' Dw R2 F' R' F Fw D' Dw2 Fw' D' R2 Rw' B2 U L2 R' Dw2 Rw Lw2 D Uw2 U2 F D2 Fw B 3Rw' 3Uw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw Uw' F2 3Rw D L2 U' F' Dw2 L2 Fw 3Uw2 R' Fw' Bw B' U' Dw2 Bw2 R' Bw F' D2 B2 Rw2 D 3Rw' Uw2 U L' U F 3Uw2 Lw2 F D2 F' Lw Rw' Uw' R' U2 Uw F' 3Rw2 U' R' 3Fw' B' Fw2 Uw2 Dw' Bw2 F' B R 3Rw' Dw Rw2 F Rw2 3Fw2 Rw2 3Rw2 Uw' F Lw F' 3Uw2 3Rw2 Lw U' L' B' D Dw 3Fw' Fw 3Rw2 Rw2 x' y

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw L2 Dw L2 Fw' Rw F2 Lw2 Bw' R' B2 Uw B' Uw2 3Dw' 3Uw 3Fw 3Rw' Bw2 3Rw2 Uw 3Uw2 3Fw 3Uw' L' 3Lw' D' L2 Dw' 3Fw F' 3Uw Rw 3Fw Bw2 R' Uw L F2 3Rw Dw' U2 3Uw Fw2 3Bw 3Lw Fw U Rw L 3Lw' R 3Bw Uw' 3Uw2 Fw 3Rw' U' Rw2 3Dw D B' Dw' 3Rw' 3Bw2 Rw2 Lw Uw2 3Lw Bw D L2 3Bw Fw2 3Uw2 L 3Lw2 Bw F Fw L2 B2 U Lw' 3Bw2 L Uw U' Rw2 Uw Dw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 L R2 3Bw Fw2 R2 U Dw z' y'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F' R B2 U2 L U2 R2 B2 U2 B U' B2 D F R' U F2 D2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *L' D' B' D R' B2 D2 F2 R B2 L R2 B R' D' L' B' U' L Fw
*3. *R' B R2 B U2 F2 D F' L2 D R' U2 R2 L' F2 B2 U2 L'
*4. *R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' F2 D L' D B R U L2 B L R2 B D Fw'
*5. *R2 F R2 B2 D R' U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 U L2 D R2 L F R Fw
*6. *R D B U D' R L F' D' R2 B' U2 D2 L2 U2 D2 F' R2 U Fw'
*7. *D' L B2 U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 F2 R' U' F' R' U B F R D Rw' Uw
*8. *R' U B' R' F' B R L2 D2 R2 F D2 R2 F B D2 F' U2 F' Rw Uw2
*9. *D2 B2 D F' U L D F' L2 U2 F B' D2 R2 B R2 D' L F Rw2 Uw'
*10. *F' D' L F2 D' B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L B2 R2 B F' R D' F Rw' Uw'
*11. *R' D2 R' B U' R2 D' B2 U2 F2 R' L2 U2 F2 R2 F2 B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*12. *U2 B L B2 U2 F2 U2 F2 R U2 L B2 F' D L U' B' R' B2 F Rw Uw'
*13. *L2 U' R L2 U' D B L2 U D2 R F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R B2 L' Fw Uw
*14. *R2 B U D B2 R' B' R' U D' B2 D2 R' L' D2 R D Fw' Uw2
*15. *U2 L' F U' D2 L2 F U2 B F' D R' U' R D2 B2 F Rw'
*16. *U' B' D' F' L2 D U' B2 D F2 U F' D' L F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*17. *R' F B2 R U' R' L2 U R' U2 R2 L2 F2 U B2 R2 U2 R2 U Rw
*18. *D2 R' D2 F R B' L' B R U L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 D' Fw Uw'
*19. *B2 F2 U B2 U L2 U' L2 U R2 U' R D2 U F2 L' B R B Uw2
*20. *R' D B' R2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 R U' B D2 U' R B D Rw2 Uw
*21. *F B2 D2 U2 L R2 U2 R' F2 L2 F' R' F' D' L' R' B2 D2 F R' Fw Uw2
*22. *F2 B' D' B2 U L' D R U2 R L D2 L' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 U Rw'
*23. *B2 L2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 R B2 U2 D B F2 D B F D2 L2 R' D' Rw Uw
*24. *U B' U2 R' F B' D R2 D2 R' F2 R' L2 F2 L2 B2 U2 B' R' D' Rw Uw
*25. *B' U' L' F U2 R' D R' D L U2 R' L' F2 U2 R2 D2 F R2 Fw' Uw
*26. *R2 D2 B2 D R2 D B2 R' D' L2 R2 D' B' D' U' F2 L2 U L2 Fw'
*27. *R B' L' F' R' U D2 B U' D' F L' U2 R' F2 U2 B2 L U2 Fw
*28. *R U2 F2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R' D' B' U L U' L' F D2 F' Rw Uw'
*29. *F L B2 U2 L U2 R B2 D2 L2 F' L' F2 D' L' U2 B2 L U' Rw2 Uw'
*30. *R2 B2 R2 B U L' D B2 D' R U' R2 F2 L B2 R' L F2
*31. *L' F' R2 F L2 F D2 F' U2 B L U L' D2 R' B' L' D2 U2 B Rw' Uw'
*32. *L F2 L2 B2 R' U2 F2 U' F L' F2 U R' U F' D' R2 F' Rw Uw2
*33. *U F' D' F2 B' L F R' D F2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 D R2 F' D' Fw Uw
*34. *U2 R2 D' R' B U L2 D' F2 D U L' D R' B' U L2 F Uw
*35. *B' F2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U R' U2 R B' L' B2 D' U' R D Fw Uw'
*36. *D R2 B2 D2 F2 U B2 U L2 U2 B D2 L' D2 R' B D' F' L D' Rw2 Uw
*37. *B' R U2 L' U2 L' U2 R' F2 R D2 F2 U L2 F2 R B' U' R' Uw2
*38. *U2 R' D2 R' F2 L' U2 B R' D' F2 L' U' R' D' B2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw
*39. *F' U' R' B' D' B2 R U' B' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 B' D R U Rw2 Uw2
*40. *L2 U2 L2 U F2 U B2 U F' D U2 R F2 D' B' L2 F R' U2 Fw' Uw
*41. *B' L2 B' L2 U2 L2 R2 F D2 U2 L' R U' R' U F L2 U' R' B' Rw Uw2
*42. *R D L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U2 F' L2 D' U B R2 D F D' R' Fw Uw2
*43. *L2 U' R' U' D R F' B R' F U F2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D' R2 Uw
*44. *U R' B' L2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 D' L B' F' L R' U' L D U Rw2 Uw2
*45. *R2 F2 U' F R2 U2 B2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' U' L' U' R U2 R2 F2 Rw Uw'
*46. *R2 F' R2 D2 B2 U2 F U' B' F2 L F2 L B' D U R B2 Rw Uw
*47. *L' B' U L' B2 R' U L' R2 F' D2 F' B2 D2 R2 B L2 U F2 Rw2 Uw2
*48. *R2 F' L2 D F' B2 U' L F2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 D B Uw
*49. *F2 R2 L' D' F2 R2 F R' U2 L F2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 D2 R2 L2 Uw'
*50. *L2 B2 D' B U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' B2 R D' B2 R2 F' D2 U2 Fw Uw2
*51. *F' L' U R' U' B2 L2 B2 D U F2 U L2 R D B U' L' F' D Rw2 Uw'
*52. *F' L2 U' L' D F' L' U' L' F' D2 F' U2 F' U2 D2 R2 F L2 D2 Rw Uw2
*53. *R D2 U' B2 L2 D' L2 U' B D' B2 L F' D2 B2 L R F Rw2 Uw
*54. *F2 B' U' L F' D' B R' L F' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D F2 U R' Uw
*55. *U F' B U2 F U B R' B' U' F2 R D2 R2 F2 R' D2 F2 R Fw' Uw2
*56. *R D B2 L' D' R2 F2 D2 B2 D U' L' U2 R2 F' R F L Uw
*57. *U B' L' F U' L2 D' B2 D' R2 U F2 L' B2 D' R' B2 U R' Fw
*58. *B2 L2 U' F2 U F2 R2 U R2 U' B R2 D B2 R' F R' F2 Rw Uw2
*59. *B' U R2 U F2 L2 U' B2 D' R' F2 U L B F U' R2 D R2 U2 Rw2 Uw'
*60. *D2 F' R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B2 F L' B2 U F' U2 L D2 F' L2 F2 D Rw2
*61. *D2 R' B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 U2 F2 L D' B' U F' L D' R2 U' L2 Fw' Uw
*62. *U2 L2 B2 R D2 L2 U2 B2 R B D' L' F2 D2 B2 F D B2 D B' Rw' Uw'
*63. *R' B2 F2 D2 R B2 R2 F2 L' R2 D' R' B F D2 U B R' F U' Rw' Uw'
*64. *R B' L2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 U B D2 F' L R' F' R2 U' R' Uw2
*65. *F' R' D' L D2 R B2 D2 F2 R D2 F2 D' F2 L U2 R2 F U2 Fw' Uw2
*66. *B' U L2 U2 R2 B' F R2 B' L2 U2 R U' F2 D' F R D' L R2
*67. *L B' R2 U' D' R2 F R' F B2 R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 D2 B' L2 D2 Rw'
*68. *U2 R2 B L' U' D' R2 L F R' F2 R' F2 D2 R' L D2 F2 D
*69. *B2 L2 B R2 L F D' B' F2 U' D2 R2 F2 U B' R2 F Rw Uw
*70. *U2 L2 F2 R2 B U2 B' F' U' B U F2 D' L' D2 L2 F' U' Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R B2 L2 F2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 B' D' R2 D' F2 D' B' D L2 F
*2. *R2 F' R' B' D R2 B' D L2 U F U2 L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 F2
*3. *B L F2 D2 B2 F2 L2 R' D B D B F' L D' U F' D'
*4. *L' F' B L F2 D2 B R' L2 U' F2 D B2 U2 F2 B2 R2 B U'
*5. *R' F' U2 B2 U2 L R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 B' L' F D F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R2 U L2 D B2 D' L' R' F U' R' B' F' L' B R' F
*2. *R' F' U' D' L F2 L D' F R2 B2 U' R2 U D2 B2 D B
*3. *F R F2 U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 L U R' F' L F R2 D' R2 D2
*4. *U2 F2 D L2 U F D2 L2 D U B D2 R U R' U2 L
*5. *U R2 D2 B2 F D2 U' F' U' R2 B L' F2 U L' R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 L2 U F' D2 F2 U2 B' L' D2 B' L2 B L2 U2 F' B' U
*2. *R' U2 B R2 B F L2 B2 L' B D2 L U F' L U2 L2 R2
*3. *R U' R' L2 U R' F' B' D' L' F2 U2 D2 B D2 F2 L2 F D
*4. *U2 F2 D2 R2 F R' F' R' L2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 U' R U2
*5. *D B' D U B2 R2 B2 D' U' B' U R U2 F D2 R B R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R F2 D2 U2 L2 F' U2 B2 F' D2 R2 U B2 R2 F2 U R' B' F2 U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 D2 L2 B' F R U' R2 F2 L' F' D2 U2 B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U F R' B D' U' L' D2 B2 R U' R D2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *R F' R' U R2 F' R' U' R' U2 R
*3. *B' U' F R2 F2 U' F2 D F2 D R2 D' L D U' R2 U' L' R' U'
*4. *U R' D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 L' D2 F' U' B' L U2 R' U R B' Fw2 R' Fw2 U' Fw2 R' B2 Uw2 R' F2 L2 Fw' Rw2 R B L2 D Uw F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 Uw L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F U' F U' F R U R U' R' U2
*3. *U' L F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U R2 F' L U2 F2 D' R' D2 L B' F2
*4. *D' F2 D' B R2 B' F L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' U' R F2 L' U B' D Fw2 R B' Uw2 D2 F' Rw2 L2 Fw2 L2 Uw' F2 D2 B Uw Fw Rw' D2 Fw2 F' U' D2 Fw
*5. *B' Uw' D' Fw2 Bw2 F Dw Fw' Lw D' Fw Bw D' B Bw Fw' U L Dw U2 D F2 Bw2 U2 Dw' Lw Uw Dw Lw2 Fw Dw' Fw2 B2 R' F Lw2 Uw D' Rw2 Uw' F Lw D' Dw2 Lw L2 U D R D' B2 Rw2 D2 R Rw2 L2 Dw Uw2 F' Dw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 R F' U' R' U2 F R2 U' R2 F
*3. *R D L2 U2 R' L2 D R' L' F2 B' R2 L2 B R2 B' R2 L' F'
*4. *B2 U2 F2 R D2 R F2 R D2 B2 F D F' U2 B U L B' R2 U' Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 D U Rw2 R Uw2 Fw' R2 Fw F2 Uw2 Rw D2 Rw' F2 Uw F B2 R2
*5. *D' U' R2 Rw2 Uw D2 Lw Dw F' Fw' U2 Rw Bw U2 Uw Lw2 R' Dw2 Bw D2 F2 Bw R Fw Bw' B2 Dw U Fw2 L' B' U2 L2 Uw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' Lw2 B2 D2 Dw Fw' Uw B U' D2 Fw2 Uw' Dw Rw' L U2 L' Fw' U' Rw Dw' L2 Rw2 Fw'
*6. *D' Bw' U2 3Uw' Dw2 3Fw2 D' U' B F Uw 3Fw 3Uw2 3Fw U2 L2 Lw' Dw F Rw2 Fw U Fw2 Rw' Uw L2 Rw2 Dw' R2 3Rw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Rw' R' 3Uw Rw F Lw2 Rw' U' Bw Rw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 L U' Rw R 3Uw R' Uw L2 B Bw 3Fw2 Lw' L D' Dw2 Bw F 3Fw2 U' Rw2 Bw' Uw U2 3Uw Rw R2 B Rw' Uw2 3Uw D' Lw2 3Fw Rw D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U' R U R' U R' F U' R2 U' R'
*3. *R' F2 R U2 B2 R B2 U' R' D2 F' D B' L U R D B
*4. *F R' F2 B L2 F2 B2 U' L2 U2 L F2 R' B2 L' U2 L2 B2 U L2 Uw2 F' U B Uw2 B' Uw2 D F2 U L D F2 Rw R2 Fw Uw Fw2 U Fw F Rw'
*5. *L Lw F' R2 D R' D2 U2 Rw B Dw2 F B' L Lw' Dw' D B Rw2 U2 Bw' Uw Dw2 Lw' R' Bw' B2 Fw2 R2 D2 Dw L' R D Fw' L Dw' L Uw R' Uw2 F Dw2 Lw F' Fw' Uw2 Fw2 U Dw2 D Fw2 B F2 U F R B' D Fw
*6. *F D2 3Uw R F2 B' 3Rw' Fw' U' Lw Fw F' U' B2 Rw' Bw B' D2 F' Bw Lw2 Bw' Uw2 Rw Fw2 B Uw L2 B Bw Lw' Fw R2 3Fw2 Dw 3Rw B Lw B2 R' 3Rw Lw' U D2 Fw' Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 Dw2 Uw' R L Fw' 3Uw' D2 F2 3Fw Rw' B' Fw2 Dw' 3Fw2 F Fw2 Uw Fw2 Rw2 F Rw2 3Uw' Fw2 3Uw 3Rw Lw U 3Uw2 D2 3Fw2 Uw2 B'
*7. *Uw 3Dw R2 3Dw U' Dw2 L 3Lw' U' B L' 3Uw' L2 D' Dw L2 B2 U' B D' L Rw D' Dw 3Uw' F 3Rw' Rw 3Bw2 3Fw U' F' U D2 Rw Uw Fw2 3Bw' B' 3Rw2 3Lw Lw Bw2 3Fw2 D' Lw' D 3Lw U2 3Bw' 3Uw' Uw U' L Dw F' D' Fw2 Rw2 3Uw' U' 3Bw2 3Uw2 B L2 Lw2 3Dw2 3Lw U 3Rw2 Bw2 3Uw' Bw' 3Dw 3Fw F L 3Lw 3Uw Bw' Rw2 Fw' 3Uw' D' Uw' F R' Lw2 D Lw2 U' F2 Fw2 3Lw2 3Rw U2 3Rw B R' Fw2

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR3- DL0+ UL4- U2- R5- D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 U3+ R1- D5- L3- ALL0+ UR DL UL
*2. *UR4+ DR2- DL4- UL0+ U2- R2- D5+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U2- R4- D4+ L1- ALL2+ DL
*3. *UR3+ DR0+ DL2- UL2- U5+ R3- D4- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U6+ R1- D4+ L1+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL
*4. *UR0+ DR5- DL4- UL3+ U1- R2- D5- L5- ALL5- y2 U4- R4+ D2- L4+ ALL2- DL
*5. *UR1- DR2- DL6+ UL3- U4+ R5- D4- L2+ ALL5+ y2 U1- R6+ D5+ L4+ ALL4+ UR DL UL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L B' L B R' B U' B U L' R' u' r'
*2. *B L R U L U' B' R L U R r'
*3. *L' B' L' R' U' L B' R L B U l' r'
*4. *R' B L U L R B' R' B' U R' u r' b
*5. *L' B R' B L' R U L U' B U u' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(1,0) / (-4,5) / (-5,4) / (2,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,0) / (0,-2) / (2,-3) / (0,-2) /
*2. *(0,5) / (-5,-5) / (-3,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (1,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-1) / (0,-2) / (6,0) / (-4,0)
*3. *(0,2) / (3,0) / (-5,-2) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (2,-1) / (4,0) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (0,-4) / (4,0) / (4,0) / (3,-2) / (6,0)
*4. *(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (-1,2) / (-3,-3) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-5) / (0,-3) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (4,-5) / (-4,0) / (0,-4) /
*5. *(0,5) / (-3,0) / (-5,-5) / (3,0) / (3,0) / (6,-3) / (-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (-1,-2) / (-4,0) / (3,0) / (2,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U B U B R L' B L' U' B' U'
*2. *U L B R' B L' R' U' B' L' R'
*3. *L U L' U' B U' R B' L' R' B'
*4. *L U B L B R' U' B' U' R B'
*5. *R B R' L R B' U' L' B' R' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 BL2 flip U BR2' R2 U2' L2' BR' U' L flip F2' BL2 L' BL2 L2' BR BL L' U2' F U R' U F U2 R F' U F2' R'
*2. *R flip L2' BL2' BR2' U' R2' L U' flip U L2 F' U2' L2 BR2 U BR2' BL2 F R' U2 R2 U F' U2' R2 U' F'
*3. *F2 flip U' L2' U BR2' U2' BL2 U' BL2' flip R2' BL' U2 BL2 L' BL L' U2 F U2 F2' R2' U F2 R F2 U
*4. *BL2 flip U2 R' L BL2' U2' F L flip R' F2' U BR2' BL2' U2 BL' U F2' U2' F' U' F2' R2' F2 U2 F2' R U
*5. *flip U' L' F' BR2' U2 L2' U2' flip L BL U2 BR2 BL F2 U F' U' R F2' R2 F2' U R2' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R F' R' U' F U2 R2 U2 R' U' R'
*3. *R' B D U F2 U2 B2 U' F R' U R' F2 U R U2 B2
*4. *R2 D B L2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F R' D2 R D F R2 Fw2 R2 U' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R2 Uw2 D' R L2 Fw2 B U' Fw Uw2 F Rw Uw' R U2 B' Uw' F L'
*5. *Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 B F2 Uw2 Rw' D2 Lw' D' R' U' D2 Bw R' D2 Uw' Dw' Bw R Dw2 F D L2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw F R2 Fw D Lw' Dw' D' B Lw L' Uw2 Rw2 Uw' L2 Dw2 Bw' F2 L2 Bw F2 U F2 D2 Uw2 Lw' Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw' D R Rw2 F'
*OH. *B R2 U2 F' L2 R2 F L2 R U' F L' D2 R F D2 B2 D2 U2
*Clock. *UR5+ DR1+ DL0+ UL5- U2- R2- D2- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U2+ R1+ D5- L2- ALL5+ DR UL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B R L' R' B' U L' U R' B' U u' r b'
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (3,3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-4) / (-3,0) / (6,0) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (-1,0) / (-4,-5) / (2,0) / (4,0) / (0,-1) / (6,0)
*Skewb. *R L B R U L B R' U' R L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B b B' R' b B f r' b F R' F R' F' L B'
*2. *L l r R r' f' l b f L' B' F L' B' R' F
*3. *L R B' l' r' b B l' b' L F L B R F L' B F R'
*4. *F' l' b' f l b' r' f l R B' L B' L B R' F' R
*5. *B f F L R f l r' B L' R' B' F L R' B L' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw' Bw R' Uw' B Rw Bw' U' R' Lw Bw' Uw Lw' Uw Lw' Bw' Lw' u
*2. *Bw' R' Lw' B' Rw' L' B' Lw' U' B' Uw Bw Lw' Rw Lw' Uw Bw Uw Lw' l b'
*3. *Bw' L Bw L R Bw' U' Lw' U' R B' Bw' Lw' Rw Uw Bw Uw Rw' Bw u r' b
*4. *Lw' Rw' U' L' Rw' R B' Lw' R Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw' Uw' Rw l'
*5. *Rw' L' R B' Uw' Lw' Rw' U Bw' L' B Uw' Lw Uw' Bw' Rw Lw Uw' Rw u' r b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R2 U3 L D L D2 R U R U L3 D2 R2 U R U2 L D L2 D2 R2 U2 L U L D R D2 R U R U2 L3 D
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D3 R U R D L U L D R U R U L2 D R3 U L U R D L2 D R2 D L3 U R3 D L2 U R2 U L U L2 D R U L D3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R D L3 U2 R U R D2 L2 U R D2 L U3 R D2 R2 U2 L D L D R D L U R2 U2 L2 D L D2
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 D2 L U2 R D L2 D R2 U L U L U L D3 R2 U3 R D2 L2 U2 R D L2 U R2 D L2 D2 R U2 L U R
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R2 U L3 D2 R D L U R U R U L2 D2 R D R U2 R D2 L U L U2 R D R D L U L U L

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D' F2 R' D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L U' F R U2 F2 U2 F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 F2 R2 F L2 F' L2 U2 F' L B2 D' U' L' B L' F L' D F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L R2 F R2 B L2 R2 F D2 B' U2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' U F' L U R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 F' U' R' D' U R F' L' U' B R2 D' R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D2 B' R' U B2 D2 U' F2 D' R2 F2 R D' U2 R2 B' F2 U' B' R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *D B' L' B2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 B L F2 R2 B2 D F' U'
*2. *D2 B' R2 F2 L R2 B2 R D2 L' B2 R' D2 B' D R' U' R' B U
*3. *F2 L U2 L' R2 D2 U2 F2 U2 D F L' R B' R2 D L2 R' U L'
*4. *D L' B R2 B' R2 D2 B F2 U2 L2 R2 D F' D2 R2 U' L R2
*5. *L' F2 R2 D2 F U2 B' F2 D2 L F' U2 R' U' L' F D' L2 B

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UR UL UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UB LB UL UF UR UB UL LB UB RF UF UR UL UB UL LB UB RB UB UR LB RB LF UL UB UR UF LB UL RB LF UF DB RB DF RF UR LF UF UL LB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ LB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 LF RB- UR+ UF UR UF+ DB DL+ DF+2 DL DF DL+2 DF+ LF DF LF+ DL+2 DB RB+ DL-
*2. * UR UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UR UF LB RF UR UF RF UR UB LB UL UB UL UF LB LF UL LB UB RB UB UL UF UR UL LB UB RB LF DB LB DB DL LB UB DF LF UF DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF DF UL+ UB UL+2 UF+2 LF RB- UR+ UF RB+ DL LF DL+ LB+2 DL LB DL+2 LB+ DB LB DB+ RB+2 UR DB RB+ DL+
*3. * UL UF UB UL UB UR UB UR UB UL UF LB UL UB UR UL RF UR UF UB UL LB UL UB RF RB LF UF UR UB LF UF UL UF UB RF UR UF UL LB RB LF DB RB DL LB DB RB DR DF DR UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR DR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL DL LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UB+2 UL UB-2 LF+ DR+ DB
*4. * UF UR UF UR UB UL UF UB UL UB UR UL UB UR UF UB LB UL RF UF UR UF UB UR UF UL UF UR LB UB LF UF UR RB UB UR LB RB UB UL UF UL DB RB DR DB DF RF UR DR DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LB DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF UB+ UR LB UB+2 RF DF-2 DR RB+2 DF+2 DL+2 DB+ RB+ RF DL LF
*5. * UR UB UL UF UL UF UL UB UR UF LB UL UB LB UL UB RF UR UF UL UB UL LB UB UL RB LF UL UF UR UB RF UR UB UR LF UL DB LB DB DR RB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB- UR DR LF+ DB+ DL LF- DB- DF RB- DL- DB RB+ DL+ LB UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ DL+ LB UB DL LB DF+2 RF UR+

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *F' R' U F L F' L' U' F' U' R' U F' L' U L U' F' R F' R L U F' U F' L U' R' F' L D' R' U R D' BL'
*2. *F R U L' U' L F U' R U F' D BR R BR' R' D' R' F L R' U' L U R F L R F R' BL BR B' R' U BL' BR BL'
*3. *U L' R' F' R U L R' F' R L F U' F' U' F U' L F U' L R F L F' R L' R' BL L F' R' L BL' L
*4. *L' U' BL' B' BL L U BL' B' BL L' R U R F R F L F R U' F' R' L' F' R F' U F' L R L BL' D' BR' U' R B' L BL'
*5. *L U L' BL' B' U' B U BL U L' B L BL L' BL' B' L U L R' L' U' F' U' R L F' L' U F' U BL' BR' F' R U' D BL


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 16, 2022)

Results for week 32: Congratulations to Magdamini, Luke Garrett, and dycocubix!

*2x2x2*(210)
1.  0.98 Legomanz
2.  1.18 BrianJ
3.  1.27 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.41 Charles Jerome
5.  1.58 Luke Garrett
6.  1.75 Ryan Pilat
7.  1.77 darrensaito
8.  1.82 Shirosuki
9.  1.86 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
10.  1.96 MichaelNielsen
11.  1.98 Brendyn Dunagan
12.  1.99 Imsoosm
13.  2.00 asiahyoo1997
14.  2.02 SunnyCubing
15.  2.27 alyzsnyzs
16.  2.30 Pixaler
16.  2.30 Antto Pitkänen
16.  2.30 Zeke Mackay
19.  2.35 tsutt099
20.  2.36 turtwig
21.  2.46 Nuuk cuber
22.  2.48 Ash Black
22.  2.48 dycocubix
24.  2.51 Corner Twistz
25.  2.52 CornerTwisted
26.  2.56 Magdamini
26.  2.56 Theo Goluboff
28.  2.61 parkertrager
29.  2.63 remopihel
30.  2.68 Mantas U
31.  2.72 Hayden Ng
32.  2.77 AndyMok
33.  2.82 Valken
33.  2.82 mihnea3000
35.  2.86 the super cuber
36.  2.90 Adweehun
37.  2.91 YouCubing
38.  2.93 Coinman_
39.  2.95 Hot potato
40.  3.00 SpeedyReedy
41.  3.02 Sjviray
42.  3.04 Cody_Caston
42.  3.04 tJardigradHe
44.  3.06 Ricardo Zapata
45.  3.08 baseballjello67
46.  3.15 Cale S
47.  3.21 Max C.
48.  3.24 DGCubes
49.  3.27 fdh dnfed the solve
50.  3.29 Liam Wadek
51.  3.31 rdurette10
52.  3.32 nigelthecuber
52.  3.32 abhijat
54.  3.33 mariotdias
55.  3.34 PenaltyCubing
56.  3.35 Timona
57.  3.38 BradenTheMagician
57.  3.38 KrokosB
59.  3.39 beabernardes
60.  3.47 Luke Solves Cubes
61.  3.49 Christopher Fandrich
62.  3.50 Tues
63.  3.51 Boris McCoy
63.  3.51 sigalig
65.  3.53 agradess2
66.  3.55 Fred Lang
67.  3.59 2017LAMB06
67.  3.59 midnightcuberx
69.  3.60 KamTheCuber
69.  3.60 ichcubegerne
71.  3.63 Triangles_are_cubers
72.  3.66 Cubeology
72.  3.66 trangium
74.  3.67 InfinityCuber324
75.  3.68 Isaiah The Scott
75.  3.68 VectorCubes
77.  3.71 any name you wish
78.  3.74 d2polld
78.  3.74 lilwoaji
78.  3.74 WizardCM
81.  3.75 wearephamily1719
82.  3.77 Shadowjockey
83.  3.78 Koen van Aller
84.  3.79 hah27
84.  3.79 Torch
84.  3.79 EvanWright1
87.  3.92 yijunleow
88.  3.94 stanley chapel
89.  3.99 Kacper Jędrzejuk
89.  3.99 Utkarsh Ashar
91.  4.01 Elf
92.  4.06 MCuber
93.  4.13 Ich_73
94.  4.14 quing
95.  4.16 Oliver Pällo
96.  4.19 Jge
96.  4.19 hyn
98.  4.21 SpeedCubeReview
99.  4.22 KellanTheCubingCoder
100.  4.24 AidenCubes
101.  4.27 KingCanyon
102.  4.28 2019ECKE02
102.  4.28 João Vinicius
104.  4.30 InlandEmpireCuber
105.  4.34 BradyLawrence
106.  4.35 Cubey_Tube
106.  4.35 weatherman223
108.  4.37 samuel roveran
109.  4.38 Homeschool Cubing
110.  4.40 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
111.  4.45 DesertWolf
112.  4.51 Nitin Kumar 2018
113.  4.54 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
114.  4.56 Xauxage
114.  4.56 superkitkat106
116.  4.57 Neb
116.  4.57 theit07
118.  4.67 Jakub D
119.  4.69 NewoMinx
120.  4.73 Li Xiang
121.  4.82 DynaXT
122.  4.84 carlosvilla9
122.  4.84 justyy14
124.  4.85 Mister.EliotB
125.  4.99 Redicubeman
125.  4.99 SpiFunTastic
127.  5.00 destin_shulfer
128.  5.02 zSquirreL
129.  5.05 TheReasonableCuber
130.  5.07 Topherlul
131.  5.10 helloimcubedup
131.  5.10 Clock_Enthusiast
133.  5.14 GLV
133.  5.14 Yudo
135.  5.23 ly_6
136.  5.24 Jakub26
137.  5.28 Alpha cuber
138.  5.33 DUDECUBER
139.  5.35 CaptainCuber
140.  5.37 Riddler97
141.  5.38 Hithisisaccount
142.  5.41 edcuberrules8473
143.  5.48 rlnninja44
144.  5.53 anderson_1231
145.  5.57 Trexrush1
146.  5.58 CubeEnthusiast15
147.  5.59 Parke187
148.  5.60 xavidotcom
149.  5.61 yalesunivrasity
149.  5.61 Meanjuice
151.  5.65 Hyperion
152.  5.67 White KB
153.  5.69 lumes2121
154.  5.73 Sawyer
155.  5.80 Janster1909
156.  5.81 Mike Hughey
157.  5.90 Sir
158.  5.93 Poorcuber09
159.  5.96 BalsaCuber
160.  6.15 buzzteam4
161.  6.20 Abucuberksa
162.  6.25 Henry13
163.  6.35 N4C0
164.  6.36 Noob's Cubes
165.  6.44 pb_cuber
166.  6.46 GrettGrett
167.  6.47 Nevan J
168.  6.65 roymok1213
169.  6.89 ErezE
170.  6.92 WTFperm
171.  7.03 SpeedCubeLegend17
172.  7.06 freshcuber.de
173.  7.08 BigBrainBoi989
174.  7.11 tungsten
175.  7.14 Ricco
176.  7.18 Alison Meador
177.  7.32 Maxematician
178.  7.40 aerocube
179.  7.46 Arnavol
180.  7.56 Omkar1
180.  7.56 CubeStopCubing
182.  7.70 kflynn
183.  7.83 abunickabhi
184.  7.85 DavidEdwards
185.  7.94 Hubbabubba10100
186.  8.16 Gavsters_Cubing
187.  8.18 Rubika-37-021204
188.  8.35 UPCHAN
189.  8.43 Jrg
190.  8.61 Twisted Cubing
191.  8.70 SlowerCuber
192.  8.85 Kalindu
193.  9.15 sporteisvogel
194.  9.21 One Wheel
195.  9.76 Jack Law
196.  9.90 BlueDefender102
197.  10.51 myoder
198.  10.70 Jacck
199.  11.26 Nash171
200.  13.37 Jason Tzeng
201.  17.87 jave
202.  19.70 Egb
203.  21.60 RubikAr
204.  22.43 Rica
205.  24.53 hankthetank
206.  24.89 AlexISCrazy
207.  30.29 kirklilly
208.  31.88 M_bro2703
209.  43.65 Fast_Koobir
210.  DNF Stxrkzy


*3x3x3*(275)
1.  5.84 iLikeCheese
2.  6.59 BrianJ
3.  6.60 asiahyoo1997


Spoiler



4.  6.80 Luke Garrett
5.  6.86 Mantas U
6.  7.01 Theo Goluboff
7.  7.34 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
8.  7.55 David ep
9.  7.58 tJardigradHe
10.  7.70 zxmdm666
11.  7.73 MichaelNielsen
12.  7.76 DLXCubing
13.  7.82 dycocubix
14.  7.87 Charles Jerome
15.  7.88 NewoMinx
16.  7.92 Ryan Pilat
17.  7.95 Adweehun
18.  8.10 Zeke Mackay
19.  8.14 Oxzowachi
20.  8.24 cuberkid10
21.  8.29 thecubingwizard
22.  8.30 mihnea3000
22.  8.30 FishyIshy
24.  8.32 darrensaito
24.  8.32 Brendyn Dunagan
26.  8.33 tsutt099
27.  8.41 Shirosuki
28.  8.49 alyzsnyzs
29.  8.51 DistanceRunner25
30.  8.55 fun at the joy
31.  8.57 Max C.
32.  8.59 Pixaler
33.  8.60 ExultantCarn
34.  8.61 BradenTheMagician
35.  8.77 parkertrager
36.  8.83 AndyMok
37.  8.84 Corner Twistz
38.  8.90 Hayden Ng
39.  8.95 2017LAMB06
40.  8.99 Dream Cubing
41.  9.07 EvanWright1
42.  9.08 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
43.  9.13 lilwoaji
44.  9.14 Oscar Hansen
45.  9.20 fdh dnfed the solve
46.  9.26 KrokosB
47.  9.27 Shadowjockey
48.  9.33 yijunleow
49.  9.34 DGCubes
50.  9.52 Coinman_
51.  9.64 SpeedyReedy
52.  9.65 Tues
53.  9.67 Magdamini
54.  9.68 Hot potato
55.  9.71 Ash Black
56.  9.72 Cubeology
57.  9.77 hah27
58.  9.80 VectorCubes
58.  9.80 MartinN13
60.  9.81 Cale S
61.  9.82 wearephamily1719
62.  9.83 Christopher Fandrich
63.  9.94 Torch
64.  9.97 the super cuber
65.  10.01 PenaltyCubing
66.  10.05 Boris McCoy
67.  10.16 Cubey_Tube
68.  10.21 GLV
69.  10.22 RedstoneTim
70.  10.24 Parke187
71.  10.25 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  10.26 ichcubegerne
73.  10.36 Valken
74.  10.42 Liam Wadek
75.  10.45 abhijat
76.  10.56 TheReasonableCuber
77.  10.59 agradess2
78.  10.61 beabernardes
79.  10.65 Antto Pitkänen
80.  10.70 Oliver Pällo
81.  10.72 Sjviray
82.  10.81 Fred Lang
83.  10.83 KamTheCuber
84.  10.89 JakeAK
85.  10.91 Elf
86.  10.93 20luky3
87.  11.03 lumes2121
88.  11.05 quing
89.  11.09 WizardCM
90.  11.17 MCuber
91.  11.25 Keroma12
92.  11.27 BradyLawrence
93.  11.30 zSquirreL
93.  11.30 d2polld
93.  11.30 turtwig
96.  11.34 Cody_Caston
97.  11.36 Nuuk cuber
98.  11.38 Alison Meador
99.  11.42 KingCanyon
100.  11.48 SpeedCubeReview
101.  11.51 YouCubing
101.  11.51 weatherman223
103.  11.53 Rollercoasterben 
104.  11.54 abunickabhi
105.  11.59 Trexrush1
106.  11.62 Neb
107.  11.71 Eli Apperson
108.  11.73 Riddler97
109.  11.85 MasterIcePanda
110.  12.00 Timona
111.  12.03 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
112.  12.05 FishTalons
113.  12.09 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
114.  12.12 Jge
115.  12.18 destin_shulfer
115.  12.18 Omkar1
117.  12.20 Xauxage
118.  12.23 Maxematician
119.  12.25 Ich_73
120.  12.26 LwBigcubes
121.  12.27 icubeslow434
122.  12.28 Koen van Aller
123.  12.32 any name you wish
124.  12.34 superkitkat106
124.  12.34 2019ECKE02
124.  12.34 Kacper Jędrzejuk
127.  12.37 Luke Solves Cubes
128.  12.40 Caleb Ashley
129.  12.43 bh13
130.  12.48 pizzacrust
131.  12.52 roymok1213
132.  12.58 ly_6
133.  12.60 sigalig
134.  12.80 CornerTwisted
135.  12.99 yalesunivrasity
136.  13.01 qatumciuzacqul
137.  13.04 Yudo
138.  13.11 João Vinicius
138.  13.11 Triangles_are_cubers
140.  13.13 Ricardo Zapata
141.  13.22 c00bmaster
142.  13.24 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
143.  13.25 carlosvilla9
144.  13.30 Alpha cuber
145.  13.36 jronge94
146.  13.37 trangium
147.  13.44 xyzzy
148.  13.46 DUDECUBER
149.  13.55 midnightcuberx
150.  13.93 rlnninja44
151.  14.10 InlandEmpireCuber
152.  14.11 buzzteam4
153.  14.12 baseballjello67
154.  14.17 frodyan
155.  14.19 justyy14
156.  14.48 xavidotcom
157.  14.86 SpiFunTastic
158.  14.88 breadears
159.  14.92 nigelthecuber
160.  14.94 DynaXT
161.  14.98 KellanTheCubingCoder
162.  15.00 pjk
163.  15.05 50ph14
164.  15.09 Nevan J
165.  15.10 InfinityCuber324
166.  15.11 Ssiא
167.  15.28 adiwastu
168.  15.37 kumato
169.  15.47 stanley chapel
170.  15.58 hyn
171.  15.82 AidenCubes
172.  15.87 CaptainCuber
173.  15.94 Sawyer
174.  16.10 White KB
175.  16.29 Isaiah The Scott
176.  16.48 Homeschool Cubing
177.  16.49 Stxrkzy
178.  16.62 jjrthecuber01
179.  17.07 pb_cuber
180.  17.18 rdurette10
181.  17.34 SlowerCuber
182.  17.47 UPCHAN
183.  17.53 GooseCuber
184.  17.69 Topherlul
185.  17.74 Jakub26
186.  17.75 Petri Krzywacki
187.  17.79 SunnyCubing
188.  17.98 Janster1909
189.  18.54 Poorcuber09
190.  18.66 Chai003
190.  18.66 anderson_1231
192.  18.84 Li Xiang
193.  18.89 hebscody
194.  18.91 myoder
195.  19.02 blerrpycuber
196.  19.46 Henry13
197.  19.77 Hyperion
198.  19.84 DavidEdwards
199.  19.92 WTFperm
200.  20.53 Foreright
201.  20.85 CT-6666
202.  21.21 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
203.  21.28 ErezE
204.  21.36 SpeedCubeLegend17
205.  21.49 sporteisvogel
206.  21.58 BigBrainBoi989
207.  21.62 BalsaCuber
208.  22.49 NoSekt
209.  22.53 Noob's Cubes
210.  22.67 Clock_Enthusiast
211.  22.75 filmip
212.  22.82 samuel roveran
213.  22.89 CubeEnthusiast15
214.  23.15 Abucuberksa
215.  23.39 Jrg
216.  23.50 Mike Hughey
216.  23.50 Mister.EliotB
218.  23.56 One Wheel
219.  23.60 Elisa Rippe
220.  24.00 Twisted Cubing
221.  24.01 Ricco
222.  24.05 N4C0
223.  24.08 Jason Tzeng
224.  24.26 Rubika-37-021204
225.  24.34 fani
226.  24.38 jave
227.  24.58 tungsten
227.  24.58 Kalindu
229.  24.69 Meanjuice
230.  24.75 Manuelmore00
231.  24.94 nurhid.hisham
232.  26.02 Multicubing
233.  26.19 Nash171
234.  26.22 wave_cuber
235.  26.28 edcuberrules8473
236.  26.40 Jack Law
237.  26.96 Lord brainy
238.  27.07 Krökeldil
239.  27.22 Arnavol
240.  27.36 GrettGrett
241.  27.94 freshcuber.de
242.  28.00 helloimcubedup
243.  28.62 kflynn
244.  29.09 Quexs
245.  29.39 Hazwi
246.  29.67 auntie
247.  29.73 SollsIsCool
248.  30.20 Jacck
249.  31.71 CubeStopCubing
250.  32.80 The grandmaster
251.  33.52 aerocube
252.  34.28 Hithisisaccount
253.  34.33 Cubing_Marmot
254.  34.65 BlueDefender102
255.  36.03 Alexmatt1014
256.  36.31 thomas.sch
257.  38.74 Sheldon Vi
258.  40.33 Mormi
259.  40.35 Gavsters_Cubing
260.  40.63 Lutz_P
261.  42.58 HelgeBerlin
262.  42.96 Thewan
263.  44.86 Aarav
264.  48.92 RubikAr
265.  51.15 M_bro2703
266.  51.71 rubik'scubeguy
267.  52.06 Penguinocuber
268.  59.82 Taffy23
269.  1:01.53 AlexISCrazy
270.  1:04.62 creamwAstaKen
271.  1:13.48 kirklilly
272.  1:23.23 Fast_Koobir
273.  2:01.01 hankthetank
274.  2:52.73 geekypandey
275.  DNF Rica


*4x4x4*(164)
1.  27.73 asiahyoo1997
2.  27.82 Theo Goluboff
3.  29.61 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  30.29 Luke Garrett
5.  30.37 Mantas U
6.  30.40 Elf
7.  30.41 darrensaito
8.  31.21 Magdamini
9.  32.21 AndyMok
10.  33.02 Dream Cubing
11.  33.16 thecubingwizard
12.  33.35 NewoMinx
13.  33.53 Hayden Ng
14.  33.55 Valken
15.  33.85 Ryan Pilat
15.  33.85 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
17.  34.49 abhijat
18.  34.84 Boris McCoy
19.  35.61 yijunleow
20.  35.96 Hot potato
21.  36.25 dycocubix
22.  36.50 Max C.
23.  36.54 BradenTheMagician
24.  36.62 the super cuber
25.  37.07 mihnea3000
26.  37.26 FaLoL
27.  37.68 agradess2
28.  37.79 DGCubes
29.  37.87 Ash Black
30.  38.23 MCuber
31.  38.32 ichcubegerne
32.  38.36 Tues
33.  38.65 Shadowjockey
34.  38.77 Corner Twistz
35.  39.30 Pixaler
36.  39.93 Christopher Fandrich
36.  39.93 20luky3
38.  40.03 tsutt099
39.  40.22 alyzsnyzs
40.  40.60 GLV
41.  40.99 wearephamily1719
42.  41.22 zSquirreL
43.  41.64 turtwig
44.  41.70 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
45.  41.82 Cubeology
46.  42.07 sigalig
47.  42.24 Adweehun
48.  42.25 Shirosuki
49.  42.68 Ricardo Zapata
50.  42.82 abunickabhi
51.  42.90 João Vinicius
52.  43.84 pizzacrust
53.  43.97 beabernardes
54.  44.08 Neb
55.  44.29 SpeedyReedy
56.  44.60 DesertWolf
57.  44.82 Timona
58.  44.83 roymok1213
59.  45.40 Liam Wadek
60.  46.22 WizardCM
61.  46.78 Nuuk cuber
62.  47.34 buzzteam4
63.  47.42 xyzzy
64.  47.76 Riddler97
65.  48.17 Trexrush1
66.  48.52 carlosvilla9
67.  48.64 Cubey_Tube
68.  48.68 Rollercoasterben 
69.  49.12 quing
70.  49.13 TheReasonableCuber
71.  49.15 ExultantCarn
72.  49.32 PCCuber
73.  49.67 BradyLawrence
74.  49.94 YouCubing
75.  50.00 Triangles_are_cubers
76.  50.13 DynaXT
77.  50.16 Ich_73
78.  50.28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79.  50.32 FishTalons
80.  50.56 Maxematician
81.  50.99 Utkarsh Ashar
82.  51.33 CaptainCuber
83.  52.09 Parke187
84.  52.36 SpeedCubeReview
85.  52.66 Keroma12
86.  52.86 Koen van Aller
87.  53.78 KamTheCuber
88.  54.60 AidenCubes
89.  54.92 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  55.05 Alison Meador
91.  55.44 DUDECUBER
91.  55.44 LittleLumos
93.  55.62 destin_shulfer
94.  55.79 KingCanyon
95.  56.15 breadears
96.  56.50 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
97.  56.69 2019ECKE02
98.  57.03 bh13
99.  57.42 Omkar1
100.  57.71 any name you wish
101.  57.77 rdurette10
102.  58.62 chancet4488
103.  59.06 Jakub26
104.  59.36 CornerTwisted
105.  59.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
106.  59.68 ly_6
107.  1:00.64 stanley chapel
108.  1:01.14 qatumciuzacqul
109.  1:01.50 Li Xiang
110.  1:03.06 Isaiah The Scott
111.  1:03.89 d2polld
112.  1:04.16 rlnninja44
113.  1:05.65 lumes2121
114.  1:06.25 Luke Solves Cubes
115.  1:07.25 Poorcuber09
116.  1:07.74 frodyan
117.  1:08.25 InfinityCuber324
118.  1:10.43 Nevan J
119.  1:10.77 SlowerCuber
120.  1:11.25 hyn
121.  1:11.28 superkitkat106
122.  1:11.47 BigBrainBoi989
123.  1:12.82 Homeschool Cubing
124.  1:12.94 hebscody
125.  1:13.22 One Wheel
126.  1:13.65 SunnyCubing
127.  1:15.51 Sawyer
128.  1:15.67 KellanTheCubingCoder
129.  1:17.22 filmip
130.  1:17.32 Stxrkzy
131.  1:17.56 Jrg
132.  1:20.33 nigelthecuber
133.  1:22.24 Quexs
134.  1:23.63 Hyperion
135.  1:23.99 pb_cuber
136.  1:24.53 ErezE
137.  1:24.75 Mike Hughey
138.  1:25.26 Jason Tzeng
139.  1:29.00 justyy14
140.  1:29.47 jave
141.  1:29.59 Meanjuice
142.  1:30.23 Janster1909
143.  1:30.82 Rubika-37-021204
144.  1:35.84 sporteisvogel
145.  1:36.03 NoSekt
146.  1:37.15 samuel roveran
147.  1:37.23 myoder
148.  1:38.21 freshcuber.de
149.  1:39.73 Jacck
150.  1:39.76 jjrthecuber01
151.  1:42.22 BalsaCuber
152.  1:42.39 kflynn
153.  1:43.26 Topherlul
154.  1:44.67 anderson_1231
155.  1:55.18 Kalindu
156.  1:56.65 aerocube
157.  1:56.94 Arnavol
158.  1:58.55 Ricco
159.  2:18.23 wave_cuber
160.  2:37.41 Gavsters_Cubing
161.  2:37.56 Abucuberksa
162.  4:01.44 BlueDefender102
163.  DNF dhafin
163.  DNF Rica


*5x5x5*(100)
1.  50.04 asiahyoo1997
2.  51.34 tJardigradHe
3.  52.40 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  55.42 Mantas U
5.  58.21 Hayden Ng
5.  58.21 AndyMok
7.  59.39 ichcubegerne
8.  59.94 Ryan Pilat
9.  1:00.38 NewoMinx
10.  1:00.95 Luke Garrett
11.  1:01.97 Magdamini
12.  1:03.09 fun at the joy
13.  1:03.70 Elf
14.  1:03.77 Oxzowachi
15.  1:04.30 Shadowjockey
16.  1:04.98 abhijat
17.  1:07.54 Ash Black
17.  1:07.54 GLV
19.  1:08.26 dycocubix
20.  1:08.33 mihnea3000
21.  1:09.35 David ep
22.  1:09.64 agradess2
23.  1:09.71 Max C.
24.  1:11.48 alyzsnyzs
25.  1:13.74 Valken
26.  1:14.68 BradenTheMagician
27.  1:14.75 Tues
28.  1:15.57 any name you wish
29.  1:15.73 DGCubes
30.  1:15.89 LwBigcubes
31.  1:16.51 turtwig
32.  1:17.18 João Vinicius
33.  1:18.20 Adweehun
34.  1:18.74 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
35.  1:18.98 sigalig
36.  1:19.03 yijunleow
37.  1:20.22 rubiksman0
38.  1:20.39 Corner Twistz
39.  1:20.69 Ricardo Zapata
40.  1:20.84 Nuuk cuber
41.  1:23.94 Liam Wadek
42.  1:24.38 roymok1213
43.  1:24.67 abunickabhi
44.  1:25.10 Pixaler
45.  1:25.86 WizardCM
46.  1:25.94 beabernardes
47.  1:28.87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
48.  1:30.09 DesertWolf
49.  1:31.43 Timona
50.  1:31.70 YouCubing
51.  1:31.81 Rollercoasterben 
52.  1:32.22 TheReasonableCuber
53.  1:32.49 Alison Meador
54.  1:37.01 Parke187
55.  1:37.04 Koen van Aller
56.  1:37.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
57.  1:37.96 carlosvilla9
58.  1:39.85 2019ECKE02
59.  1:40.27 Cubey_Tube
60.  1:41.07 Ich_73
61.  1:43.33 Maxematician
62.  1:45.52 Trexrush1
63.  1:47.83 wearephamily1719
64.  1:48.59 rdurette10
65.  1:49.54 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  1:50.06 buzzteam4
67.  1:51.01 FishTalons
68.  1:51.43 destin_shulfer
69.  1:55.18 Isaiah The Scott
70.  1:56.21 CornerTwisted
71.  1:56.93 breadears
71.  1:56.93 frodyan
73.  1:59.17 DynaXT
74.  1:59.53 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
75.  2:11.62 One Wheel
76.  2:12.39 nigelthecuber
77.  2:13.86 Jrg
78.  2:18.99 Sawyer
79.  2:20.95 SlowerCuber
80.  2:20.98 rlnninja44
81.  2:21.41 Rubika-37-021204
82.  2:24.75 Stxrkzy
83.  2:25.95 Homeschool Cubing
84.  2:32.89 ly_6
85.  2:34.15 Li Xiang
86.  2:38.83 sporteisvogel
87.  2:47.06 BigBrainBoi989
88.  2:47.68 Quexs
89.  2:51.94 Jason Tzeng
90.  2:53.31 Jacck
91.  3:02.34 Jack Law
92.  3:03.53 InfinityCuber324
93.  3:06.94 jave
94.  3:16.77 Meanjuice
95.  3:22.20 freshcuber.de
96.  4:08.47 SpeedCubeLegend17
97.  5:10.82 Twisted Cubing
98.  DNF Boris McCoy
98.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber
98.  DNF myoder


*6x6x6*(53)
1.  1:36.54 Dream Cubing
2.  1:42.03 tJardigradHe
3.  1:52.75 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  1:52.82 NewoMinx
5.  1:53.71 Mantas U
6.  1:53.83 the super cuber
7.  1:56.76 FaLoL
8.  1:57.07 ichcubegerne
9.  1:57.87 agradess2
10.  2:01.48 Magdamini
11.  2:04.35 Shadowjockey
12.  2:10.57 dycocubix
13.  2:10.90 mihnea3000
14.  2:12.31 Keroma12
15.  2:13.59 GLV
16.  2:18.69 João Vinicius
17.  2:23.57 sigalig
18.  2:24.89 Max C.
19.  2:26.15 Tues
20.  2:26.28 DGCubes
21.  2:27.27 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
22.  2:27.69 xyzzy
23.  2:38.76 abunickabhi
24.  2:41.40 Nuuk cuber
25.  2:42.53 YouCubing
26.  2:48.61 WizardCM
27.  2:53.86 TheReasonableCuber
28.  3:11.99 Alison Meador
29.  3:16.32 carlosvilla9
30.  3:16.52 Pixaler
31.  3:17.12 buzzteam4
32.  3:22.85 pizzacrust
32.  3:22.85 Cubey_Tube
34.  3:27.76 Koen van Aller
35.  3:36.75 bh13
36.  3:45.02 Maxematician
37.  3:51.97 One Wheel
38.  4:05.86 Jrg
39.  4:16.10 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  4:17.26 Isaiah The Scott
41.  4:27.21 Li Xiang
42.  4:39.18 filmip
43.  4:41.16 Jacck
44.  4:51.34 Rubika-37-021204
45.  4:58.95 sporteisvogel
46.  6:22.36 freshcuber.de
47.  6:32.04 BigBrainBoi989
48.  7:02.53 InfinityCuber324
49.  7:17.87 jave
50.  8:22.35 Meanjuice
51.  DNF Rollercoasterben 
51.  DNF 2019ECKE02
51.  DNF Quexs


*7x7x7*(34)
1.  2:46.41 Mantas U
2.  2:47.08 ichcubegerne
3.  2:49.13 Hayden Ng


Spoiler



4.  3:00.75 LwBigcubes
5.  3:09.22 Ryan Pilat
6.  3:19.51 mihnea3000
7.  3:19.72 Magdamini
8.  3:23.65 GLV
9.  3:29.93 agradess2
10.  3:35.39 DGCubes
11.  3:36.88 YouCubing
12.  3:38.00 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
13.  3:42.95 Tues
14.  3:50.14 Nuuk cuber
15.  3:50.40 sigalig
16.  4:13.57 WizardCM
17.  4:35.88 pizzacrust
18.  5:01.73 TheReasonableCuber
19.  5:05.63 carlosvilla9
20.  5:17.40 buzzteam4
21.  5:31.13 FishTalons
22.  5:45.14 One Wheel
23.  5:52.96 CornerTwisted
24.  6:04.12 Cubey_Tube
25.  6:28.70 Jrg
26.  7:07.90 Rubika-37-021204
27.  7:10.05 Jacck
28.  7:22.57 Isaiah The Scott
29.  7:36.27 Kacper Jędrzejuk
30.  7:56.39 sporteisvogel
31.  9:27.75 BigBrainBoi989
32.  11:39.87 jave
33.  DNF Max C.
33.  DNF Meanjuice


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(55)
1.  5.11 BrianJ
2.  6.54 JakeAK
3.  7.32 turtwig


Spoiler



4.  7.55 PenaltyCubing
4.  7.55 Magdamini
6.  7.69 fdh dnfed the solve
7.  8.67 CornerTwisted
8.  9.16 Luke Garrett
9.  9.73 abunickabhi
10.  10.62 SunnyCubing
11.  12.69 hah27
12.  12.80 BradenTheMagician
13.  13.56 sigalig
14.  13.94 the super cuber
15.  14.21 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
16.  16.71 Li Xiang
17.  17.39 Isaiah The Scott
18.  17.93 Ash Black
19.  20.27 YouCubing
20.  23.05 Jakub26
21.  23.82 AlexISCrazy
22.  24.44 2019ECKE02
23.  24.57 agradess2
24.  24.88 Mike Hughey
25.  24.99 WizardCM
26.  25.08 Hyperion
27.  29.97 Ryan Pilat
28.  32.06 Valken
29.  32.75 DGCubes
30.  36.11 Ricco
31.  36.75 Nitin Kumar 2018
32.  36.77 Elf
33.  39.92 João Vinicius
34.  46.27 Alpha cuber
35.  50.01 stanley chapel
36.  50.96 sporteisvogel
37.  52.31 Jacck
38.  58.57 ichcubegerne
39.  1:04.43 KamTheCuber
40.  1:14.57 Kalindu
41.  1:58.20 UPCHAN
42.  2:13.12 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
43.  3:23.33 BigBrainBoi989
44.  DNF Tues
44.  DNF Mantas U
44.  DNF any name you wish
44.  DNF nigelthecuber
44.  DNF dycocubix
44.  DNF mihnea3000
44.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
44.  DNF Sawyer
44.  DNF AndyMok
44.  DNF jave
44.  DNF Nash171
44.  DNF darrensaito


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)
1.  21.26 JakeAK
2.  23.38 hah27
3.  25.51 Dominduchami


Spoiler



4.  26.83 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  27.93 Ryan Pilat
6.  28.76 fdh dnfed the solve
7.  30.75 abunickabhi
8.  31.34 the super cuber
9.  33.85 Keroma12
10.  34.18 Victor Tang
11.  34.94 sigalig
12.  38.83 2019ECKE02
13.  44.55 Jakub26
14.  51.23 kainos
15.  1:04.97 YouCubing
16.  1:08.35 CornerTwisted
17.  1:12.37 Nihahhat
18.  1:25.01 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
19.  1:29.90 Ricco
20.  1:30.07 Magdamini
21.  1:33.17 DesertWolf
22.  1:35.24 filmip
23.  1:49.85 Ricardo Zapata
24.  1:51.84 ichcubegerne
25.  2:01.59 João Vinicius
26.  2:02.44 BradenTheMagician
27.  2:05.82 d2polld
28.  2:09.42 Ssiא
29.  2:25.41 adiwastu
30.  2:58.54 Jacck
31.  3:09.66 mihnea3000
32.  3:11.71 WizardCM
33.  3:20.10 carlosvilla9
34.  3:22.79 Cody_Caston
35.  4:04.98 sporteisvogel
36.  4:11.48 Homeschool Cubing
37.  4:11.85 Kalindu
38.  7:34.01 freshcuber.de
39.  7:45.87 Oscar Hansen
40.  DNF SunnyCubing
40.  DNF FishTalons
40.  DNF Tues
40.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
40.  DNF Luke Garrett
40.  DNF Fred Lang
40.  DNF DGCubes
40.  DNF Nash171
40.  DNF agradess2
40.  DNF Alpha cuber


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  2:04.92 Victor Tang
2.  2:16.44 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  2:33.99 hah27


Spoiler



4.  3:55.97 2019ECKE02
5.  5:24.18 Nihahhat
6.  9:30.78 Jacck
7.  10:58.66 FishTalons
8.  22:21.62 sporteisvogel
9.  24:35.53 Ricco
10.  DNF the super cuber
10.  DNF abunickabhi
10.  DNF Keroma12
10.  DNF LittleLumos
10.  DNF CornerTwisted
10.  DNF sigalig


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(9)
1.  3:51.66 sigalig
2.  4:26.04 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  4:27.48 Victor Tang


Spoiler



4.  7:01.57 hah27
5.  9:00.68 abunickabhi
6.  15:52.11 Jacck
7.  DNF Nihahhat
7.  DNF LittleLumos
7.  DNF Keroma12


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Victor Tang

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(9)
1.  13/13 57:26 Nihahhat
2.  21/31 58:31 Keroma12
3.  15/19 59:47 Jakub26


Spoiler



4.  3/3 30:42 Oscar Hansen
5.  7/11 50:31 Jacck
6.  2/2 13:33 carlosvilla9
7.  3/4 24:36 Ricco
8.  1/2 16:14 Homeschool Cubing
8.  1/2 16:25 Fred Lang


*3x3x3 one-handed*(152)
1.  11.50 Luke Garrett
2.  11.83 Mantas U
3.  12.54 darrensaito


Spoiler



4.  12.62 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
5.  12.77 NathanaelCubes
6.  13.08 tJardigradHe
7.  13.17 Hayden Ng
8.  13.27 lilwoaji
9.  13.39 Magdamini
10.  13.68 Ash Black
10.  13.68 Ryan Pilat
12.  14.17 AndyMok
13.  14.22 asiahyoo1997
14.  14.44 Nihahhat
15.  14.50 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  14.51 2017LAMB06
17.  14.69 Pixaler
18.  14.94 Tues
19.  15.33 RedstoneTim
20.  15.42 NewoMinx
21.  16.39 tsutt099
22.  16.40 mihnea3000
23.  16.44 dycocubix
24.  16.49 Victor Tang
25.  16.55 turtwig
26.  17.12 yijunleow
27.  17.16 Adweehun
28.  17.33 Boris McCoy
28.  17.33 midnightcuberx
30.  17.40 the super cuber
31.  17.54 BradenTheMagician
32.  17.55 ichcubegerne
33.  17.58 KrokosB
34.  17.75 Elf
35.  17.83 JakeAK
36.  17.99 Cody_Caston
37.  18.14 SpeedyReedy
38.  18.39 MCuber
39.  18.41 João Vinicius
40.  18.50 Max C.
41.  18.61 Alison Meador
42.  18.71 abunickabhi
43.  18.98 hah27
44.  19.04 DGCubes
45.  19.13 Ricardo Zapata
46.  19.31 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  19.40 wearephamily1719
48.  19.56 YouCubing
49.  19.71 Corner Twistz
50.  19.86 PenaltyCubing
51.  20.00 roymok1213
52.  20.01 weatherman223
53.  20.04 Torch
54.  20.23 Cubeology
55.  20.43 Cale S
56.  20.44 Parke187
57.  20.69 xyzzy
58.  20.72 Shadowjockey
59.  20.98 Trexrush1
60.  21.20 Antto Pitkänen
61.  21.53 Riddler97
62.  21.57 sigalig
63.  21.81 TheReasonableCuber
64.  21.88 Nuuk cuber
64.  21.88 Cubey_Tube
66.  21.89 Omkar1
67.  22.21 Triangles_are_cubers
68.  22.28 qatumciuzacqul
69.  22.30 GLV
70.  22.42 WizardCM
71.  22.44 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
72.  22.57 Yudo
73.  22.73 quing
74.  23.26 agradess2
75.  23.45 MasterIcePanda
76.  23.52 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
77.  23.88 KingCanyon
78.  24.42 trangium
79.  24.65 CornerTwisted
80.  24.78 Liam Wadek
81.  25.02 lumes2121
82.  25.30 VectorCubes
83.  25.32 jronge94
84.  25.44 Valken
85.  25.64 Alpha cuber
86.  25.87 any name you wish
86.  25.87 Luke Solves Cubes
88.  25.93 Ich_73
89.  25.99 Eli Apperson
90.  26.22 2019ECKE02
91.  26.29 carlosvilla9
92.  26.54 Timona
93.  26.96 InlandEmpireCuber
94.  27.07 ly_6
95.  27.18 d2polld
96.  28.22 Oliver Pällo
97.  28.23 Kacper Jędrzejuk
98.  28.31 pizzacrust
99.  29.96 Der Der
100.  30.01 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
101.  30.17 Isaiah The Scott
102.  30.73 buzzteam4
103.  30.86 rdurette10
104.  31.05 hebscody
105.  31.13 Sawyer
106.  31.55 Xauxage
107.  31.64 destin_shulfer
108.  31.72 frodyan
109.  32.08 nigelthecuber
110.  32.28 Koen van Aller
111.  32.41 Nevan J
111.  32.41 InfinityCuber324
113.  32.69 KellanTheCubingCoder
114.  33.22 FishTalons
114.  33.22 Stxrkzy
116.  34.67 justyy14
117.  34.73 Jge
118.  34.99 hyn
119.  35.35 Homeschool Cubing
120.  37.34 DUDECUBER
121.  39.24 freshcuber.de
122.  39.80 Li Xiang
123.  41.12 Janster1909
124.  41.87 pb_cuber
125.  42.16 DavidEdwards
126.  42.97 kumato
127.  43.09 SunnyCubing
128.  43.14 Mike Hughey
129.  43.78 Hyperion
130.  44.15 stanley chapel
131.  45.16 BalsaCuber
132.  45.75 SlowerCuber
133.  47.92 ErezE
134.  48.70 jjrthecuber01
135.  48.88 sporteisvogel
136.  51.14 Jack Law
137.  53.70 Noob's Cubes
138.  54.15 Meanjuice
139.  54.28 BigBrainBoi989
140.  54.94 Rubika-37-021204
141.  59.37 Jacck
142.  59.51 samuel roveran
143.  59.59 SpeedCubeLegend17
144.  1:03.03 Topherlul
145.  1:04.71 N4C0
146.  1:05.84 Chai003
147.  1:11.70 helloimcubedup
148.  2:42.45 RubikAr
149.  2:44.33 Taffy23
150.  DNF WTFperm
150.  DNF thomas.sch
150.  DNF Alexmatt1014


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  38.68 DGCubes
2.  2:03.57 WizardCM
3.  3:41.48 Homeschool Cubing


Spoiler



4.  5:31.33 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
5.  6:11.80 BigBrainBoi989
6.  6:44.97 Meanjuice
7.  DNF N4C0


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(12)
1.  33.00 CornerTwisted
2.  38.95 DGCubes
3.  41.33 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  42.04 Nuuk cuber
5.  55.77 BradenTheMagician
6.  58.81 WizardCM
7.  1:10.39 TheReasonableCuber
8.  1:23.87 Jacck
9.  1:39.34 frodyan
10.  2:32.55 Meanjuice
11.  2:55.20 BigBrainBoi989
12.  DNF Alison Meador


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(16)
1.  25.00 (24, 25, 26) Mrauo
2.  30.67 (27, 34, 31) jronge94
3.  32.00 (33, 35, 28) T1_M0


Spoiler



4.  36.67 (36, 40, 34) Samuel Eklund-Hanna
5.  38.00 (32, 45, 37) roymok1213
5.  38.00 (33, 39, 42) mihnea3000
7.  42.00 (40, 44, 42) DUDECUBER
8.  46.33 (46, 49, 44) Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  46.67 (56, 39, 45) carlosvilla9
10.  49.67 (44, 53, 52) DynaXT
11.  52.33 (53, 53, 51) Homeschool Cubing
12.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) Cale S
12.  DNF (DNF, 30, DNF) any name you wish
12.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) quing
12.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) abunickabhi
12.  DNF (53, DNS, DNS) CornerTwisted


*2-3-4 Relay*(81)
1.  40.38 Luke Garrett
2.  43.86 tJardigradHe
3.  44.22 Mantas U


Spoiler



4.  45.65 Magdamini
5.  45.76 BradenTheMagician
6.  46.14 darrensaito
7.  48.51 AndyMok
8.  48.68 the super cuber
9.  49.93 fun at the joy
10.  50.10 mihnea3000
11.  50.40 dycocubix
12.  50.96 Elf
13.  52.01 abhijat
14.  52.36 Tues
15.  52.71 Pixaler
16.  53.85 SpeedyReedy
17.  54.07 Shirosuki
18.  54.44 Max C.
19.  54.73 sigalig
20.  55.67 Sjviray
21.  55.72 Shadowjockey
22.  55.73 ichcubegerne
23.  56.21 Ash Black
24.  56.55 abunickabhi
25.  56.60 agradess2
26.  57.82 Valken
27.  57.93 GLV
28.  58.28 DGCubes
29.  1:00.21 beabernardes
30.  1:00.56 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1:00.58 turtwig
32.  1:01.42 WizardCM
33.  1:01.71 Ricardo Zapata
34.  1:02.30 João Vinicius
35.  1:02.68 Timona
36.  1:03.69 Oliver Pällo
37.  1:04.70 Neb
38.  1:04.97 Nuuk cuber
39.  1:05.07 Trexrush1
40.  1:05.92 Cubey_Tube
41.  1:05.97 Ich_73
42.  1:06.02 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
43.  1:07.64 2017LAMB06
44.  1:08.63 quing
45.  1:10.12 Rollercoasterben 
46.  1:12.24 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  1:14.04 destin_shulfer
48.  1:17.28 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  1:19.10 DUDECUBER
50.  1:19.50 Kacper Jędrzejuk
51.  1:21.46 AidenCubes
52.  1:22.56 CornerTwisted
53.  1:22.70 ly_6
54.  1:23.66 DynaXT
55.  1:23.94 Alpha cuber
56.  1:26.24 Isaiah The Scott
57.  1:26.68 nigelthecuber
58.  1:28.86 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
59.  1:29.32 rdurette10
60.  1:30.96 Nevan J
61.  1:32.48 KingCanyon
62.  1:35.18 Poorcuber09
63.  1:39.01 KellanTheCubingCoder
64.  1:46.47 Jge
65.  1:46.57 Hyperion
66.  1:46.95 Janster1909
67.  1:48.17 Sawyer
68.  1:49.34 ErezE
69.  1:50.60 justyy14
70.  2:03.27 SunnyCubing
71.  2:04.19 Meanjuice
72.  2:04.41 Jason Tzeng
73.  2:04.85 Jrg
74.  2:07.26 BigBrainBoi989
75.  2:09.05 samuel roveran
76.  2:12.90 Topherlul
77.  2:15.36 Henry13
78.  2:20.03 BalsaCuber
79.  2:22.38 Jacck
80.  2:31.01 Kalindu
81.  5:09.68 BlueDefender102


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(51)
1.  1:32.17 tJardigradHe
2.  1:41.30 AndyMok
3.  1:41.84 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  1:42.11 darrensaito
5.  1:42.91 Mantas U
6.  1:46.03 fun at the joy
7.  1:47.95 dycocubix
8.  1:51.88 Valken
9.  1:59.68 Max C.
10.  2:01.60 abhijat
11.  2:05.15 mihnea3000
12.  2:05.70 Elf
13.  2:05.83 agradess2
14.  2:05.94 Shadowjockey
15.  2:08.11 turtwig
16.  2:08.70 Tues
17.  2:09.61 ichcubegerne
18.  2:12.77 DGCubes
19.  2:16.13 João Vinicius
20.  2:20.38 BradenTheMagician
21.  2:21.72 sigalig
22.  2:22.19 GLV
23.  2:24.15 abunickabhi
24.  2:25.19 TheReasonableCuber
25.  2:33.35 WizardCM
26.  2:36.94 Nuuk cuber
27.  2:38.16 beabernardes
28.  2:41.47 Rollercoasterben 
29.  2:43.74 Cubey_Tube
30.  2:44.20 Timona
31.  2:48.18 Alpha cuber
32.  2:48.62 Pixaler
33.  2:54.57 DynaXT
34.  3:05.43 Utkarsh Ashar
35.  3:05.59 Oliver Pällo
36.  3:09.28 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  3:12.43 destin_shulfer
38.  3:12.73 rdurette10
39.  3:20.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
40.  3:33.35 CornerTwisted
41.  3:43.46 Isaiah The Scott
42.  4:05.29 KellanTheCubingCoder
43.  4:12.15 AidenCubes
44.  4:18.75 nigelthecuber
45.  4:26.94 Jrg
46.  4:33.00 Jason Tzeng
47.  4:39.98 Meanjuice
48.  4:41.72 Jge
49.  4:49.42 BigBrainBoi989
50.  5:09.10 Jacck
51.  5:14.31 Janster1909


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(17)
1.  3:14.92 tJardigradHe
2.  3:51.35 fun at the joy
3.  3:57.98 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  4:04.05 ichcubegerne
5.  4:25.21 GLV
6.  4:33.19 abhijat
7.  4:53.19 DGCubes
8.  4:57.11 Nuuk cuber
9.  5:03.84 sigalig
10.  5:44.90 beabernardes
11.  5:52.70 Pixaler
12.  6:01.93 TheReasonableCuber
13.  7:06.55 Cubey_Tube
14.  7:38.90 Kacper Jędrzejuk
15.  8:38.85 Jrg
16.  10:50.73 BigBrainBoi989
17.  12:42.68 Meanjuice


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  6:24.34 Mantas U
2.  7:15.61 ichcubegerne
3.  7:35.36 GLV


Spoiler



4.  7:46.28 agradess2
5.  8:12.03 dycocubix
6.  8:15.63 Keroma12
7.  8:34.18 sigalig
8.  8:35.13 DGCubes
9.  8:59.45 BradenTheMagician
10.  9:18.96 WizardCM
11.  10:10.67 TheReasonableCuber
12.  10:48.82 pizzacrust
13.  10:54.66 beabernardes
14.  11:12.93 Pixaler
15.  14:25.41 Cubey_Tube
16.  14:51.89 Jrg
17.  22:19.16 BigBrainBoi989
18.  26:43.69 Meanjuice


*Clock*(99)
1.  4.76 VectorCubes
2.  4.90 Brendyn Dunagan
3.  4.95 BlueJacket


Spoiler



4.  5.20 MartinN13
5.  5.23 Hot potato
6.  5.68 Oliver Pällo
7.  5.73 Christopher Fandrich
8.  6.12 alyzsnyzs
9.  6.15 DesertWolf
9.  6.15 Luke Garrett
11.  6.35 50ph14
12.  6.37 Clock_Enthusiast
13.  6.55 Jakub D
14.  6.75 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
14.  6.75 YouCubing
16.  6.76 2017LAMB06
17.  6.93 Theo Goluboff
18.  6.95 NewoMinx
19.  7.03 Charles Jerome
20.  7.12 Magdamini
21.  7.24 CornerTwisted
21.  7.24 tsutt099
23.  7.71 fdh dnfed the solve
24.  7.78 MCuber
25.  8.01 AndyMok
25.  8.01 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  8.03 Parke187
28.  8.07 Shadowjockey
29.  8.12 mihnea3000
30.  8.61 Tues
31.  8.69 BradenTheMagician
32.  8.72 Li Xiang
33.  8.79 Cubeology
34.  9.07 destin_shulfer
35.  9.09 dycocubix
36.  9.13 InfinityCuber324
37.  9.21 darrensaito
38.  9.22 tJardigradHe
39.  9.33 Ash Black
40.  9.45 weatherman223
41.  9.60 buzzteam4
42.  9.79 Ricardo Zapata
43.  9.87 Jakub26
44.  9.93 ichcubegerne
45.  9.99 SpeedyReedy
46.  10.07 MichaelNielsen
47.  10.25 Ryan Pilat
48.  10.29 carlosvilla9
49.  10.40 lumes2121
50.  10.45 KrokosB
51.  10.54 Nuuk cuber
52.  10.83 EvanWright1
53.  10.87 InlandEmpireCuber
54.  10.96 DynaXT
55.  11.17 Cody_Caston
56.  11.36 Alpha cuber
57.  11.40 the super cuber
58.  11.60 DGCubes
59.  11.76 Hayden Ng
60.  11.79 KellanTheCubingCoder
61.  11.83 WizardCM
62.  12.39 ErezE
63.  12.90 SpeedCubeLegend17
64.  12.98 quing
65.  13.16 KingCanyon
66.  13.44 rlnninja44
67.  13.48 midnightcuberx
68.  13.62 Neb
69.  13.80 Jason Tzeng
70.  13.85 rdurette10
71.  13.93 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
72.  13.97 Ich_73
73.  14.19 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
74.  14.68 Alison Meador
75.  14.92 freshcuber.de
76.  15.46 abunickabhi
77.  17.44 Stxrkzy
78.  17.50 Jacck
79.  17.78 Cubey_Tube
80.  19.14 hankthetank
81.  19.40 TheReasonableCuber
82.  19.72 sporteisvogel
83.  22.18 Arnavol
84.  22.25 SunnyCubing
85.  22.59 Trexrush1
86.  27.72 Twisted Cubing
87.  30.74 Alexmatt1014
88.  40.80 Ricco
89.  41.74 Janster1909
90.  1:17.09 kirklilly
91.  DNF zSquirreL
91.  DNF N4C0
91.  DNF Boris McCoy
91.  DNF Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
91.  DNF João Vinicius
91.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
91.  DNF PenaltyCubing
91.  DNF beabernardes
91.  DNF any name you wish


*Megaminx*(69)
1.  36.72 NewoMinx
2.  39.19 Theo Goluboff
3.  39.63 Magdamini


Spoiler



4.  45.15 Elf
5.  46.34 Luke Garrett
6.  48.60 AndyMok
7.  49.05 Ryan Pilat
8.  49.38 WizardCM
9.  51.93 darrensaito
10.  53.51 Kacper Jędrzejuk
11.  58.05 dycocubix
12.  58.95 Mantas U
13.  59.45 carlosvilla9
14.  1:00.15 tJardigradHe
15.  1:00.31 Fred Lang
16.  1:00.64 Shadowjockey
17.  1:00.71 alyzsnyzs
18.  1:01.27 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:04.06 mariotdias
20.  1:04.09 DGCubes
21.  1:09.43 YouCubing
22.  1:10.02 agradess2
23.  1:10.69 Tues
24.  1:11.66 FaLoL
25.  1:11.90 mihnea3000
26.  1:13.97 Timona
27.  1:14.55 Nuuk cuber
28.  1:15.97 beabernardes
29.  1:17.02 ichcubegerne
30.  1:23.47 Eli Apperson
31.  1:27.08 the super cuber
32.  1:28.14 DynaXT
33.  1:29.53 Trexrush1
34.  1:35.03 abunickabhi
35.  1:37.48 destin_shulfer
36.  1:40.98 GLV
37.  1:43.89 TheReasonableCuber
38.  1:44.08 RedstoneTim
39.  1:45.17 midnightcuberx
40.  1:47.14 Rollercoasterben 
41.  1:48.72 d2polld
42.  1:58.66 Clock_Enthusiast
43.  2:02.23 c00bmaster
44.  2:04.26 Jakub26
45.  2:04.29 rdurette10
46.  2:04.34 bh13
47.  2:04.69 stanley chapel
48.  2:07.17 Li Xiang
49.  2:11.56 João Vinicius
50.  2:19.50 InlandEmpireCuber
51.  2:20.88 Hyperion
52.  2:33.09 One Wheel
53.  2:48.43 Jge
54.  2:49.90 SlowerCuber
55.  2:56.29 Jacck
56.  3:04.91 Jrg
57.  3:05.32 Ricco
58.  3:16.78 Janster1909
59.  3:18.27 Meanjuice
60.  3:25.07 sporteisvogel
61.  3:25.80 Isaiah The Scott
62.  3:29.96 InfinityCuber324
63.  3:30.26 freshcuber.de
64.  3:33.77 BigBrainBoi989
65.  4:20.01 Rubika-37-021204
66.  DNF quing
66.  DNF Luke Solves Cubes
66.  DNF Stxrkzy
66.  DNF BlueDefender102


*Pyraminx*(164)
1.  1.38 Toothcraver55
2.  1.53 ElyasCubing
3.  1.54 Jules Graham


Spoiler



4.  1.71 Oscar Hansen
5.  1.73 dycocubix
6.  1.75 icubeslow434
7.  1.81 Shirosuki
8.  1.89 MichaelNielsen
9.  1.90 Harsha Paladugu
10.  2.12 BrianJ
11.  2.14 Magdamini
12.  2.15 remopihel
13.  2.18 Ash Black
14.  2.28 MartinN13
15.  2.31 Ryan Pilat
16.  2.35 CornerTwisted
17.  2.42 Charles Jerome
17.  2.42 50ph14
19.  2.57 DGCubes
20.  2.59 Enda Loftus
21.  2.69 Chris Van Der Brink
22.  2.73 tJardigradHe
23.  2.78 tsutt099
24.  2.79 NewoMinx
25.  2.81 Liam Wadek
25.  2.81 BlueJacket
27.  2.85 Theo Goluboff
28.  2.87 EvanWright1
29.  2.90 darrensaito
30.  2.93 mariotdias
31.  2.98 AndyMok
32.  3.06 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
33.  3.07 SpiFunTastic
34.  3.12 Luke Garrett
35.  3.19 Cody_Caston
36.  3.20 Cubeology
37.  3.23 Shaun Mack
38.  3.34 wearephamily1719
39.  3.42 BradenTheMagician
40.  3.45 alyzsnyzs
41.  3.60 Clock_Enthusiast
42.  3.73 Hassan Khanani
43.  3.78 Tues
44.  3.80 DistanceRunner25
44.  3.80 João Vinicius
44.  3.80 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  3.85 mihnea3000
48.  3.87 Homeschool Cubing
49.  3.88 Ich_73
50.  3.97 WizardCM
50.  3.97 taco_schell
50.  3.97 MCuber
53.  3.99 Christopher Fandrich
54.  4.00 midnightcuberx
54.  4.00 YouCubing
56.  4.02 Max C.
57.  4.17 lilwoaji
58.  4.20 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  4.21 CaptainCuber
60.  4.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
61.  4.26 Adweehun
62.  4.28 Jason Tzeng
63.  4.31 Brendyn Dunagan
64.  4.38 the super cuber
65.  4.42 KrokosB
66.  4.51 Zeke Mackay
67.  4.55 Oliver Pällo
68.  4.56 Parke187
69.  4.61 GooseCuber
69.  4.61 Alpha cuber
71.  4.62 Boris McCoy
72.  4.70 SunnyCubing
73.  4.82 Antto Pitkänen
74.  4.83 VectorCubes
75.  4.97 Jge
76.  4.98 Corner Twistz
77.  5.01 Pixaler
78.  5.12 Omkar1
79.  5.13 Cale S
80.  5.17 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
81.  5.27 Neb
82.  5.30 Utkarsh Ashar
83.  5.39 Torch
84.  5.44 weatherman223
85.  5.54 bh13
86.  5.55 Nuuk cuber
87.  5.58 agradess2
88.  5.59 quing
89.  5.65 Shadowjockey
90.  5.77 Alison Meador
91.  5.80 Elf
91.  5.80 carlosvilla9
93.  5.84 zSquirreL
94.  5.85 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  5.92 TheReasonableCuber
96.  5.99 Li Xiang
97.  6.09 rdurette10
98.  6.28 SpeedCubeLegend17
99.  6.38 Mantas U
100.  6.40 KellanTheCubingCoder
101.  6.44 Stxrkzy
101.  6.44 PenaltyCubing
103.  6.53 Cubey_Tube
104.  6.54 2019ECKE02
105.  6.55 Coinman_
106.  6.63 N4C0
107.  6.68 beabernardes
108.  6.70 Jakub26
109.  6.74 Fred Lang
110.  6.80 fdh dnfed the solve
111.  6.92 buzzteam4
112.  6.93 GrettGrett
113.  6.98 Poorcuber09
114.  7.05 Mike Hughey
115.  7.06 Jack Law
116.  7.07 lumes2121
117.  7.12 samuel roveran
118.  7.17 CyanSandwich
119.  7.20 abunickabhi
120.  7.35 superkitkat106
121.  7.47 Hyperion
122.  7.57 Isaiah The Scott
123.  7.65 pb_cuber
124.  7.67 BigBrainBoi989
125.  7.76 ichcubegerne
126.  7.77 CubeEnthusiast15
127.  7.93 Koen van Aller
128.  7.97 Maxematician
129.  8.00 DynaXT
130.  8.10 nigelthecuber
131.  8.18 Twisted Cubing
132.  8.61 InfinityCuber324
133.  8.68 DUDECUBER
134.  8.91 destin_shulfer
135.  8.95 BalsaCuber
136.  8.97 rlnninja44
137.  9.05 Sir
138.  9.07 hyn
139.  9.08 BradyLawrence
140.  9.39 Thewan
141.  9.71 Janster1909
142.  9.81 White KB
143.  10.37 Meanjuice
144.  10.64 justyy14
145.  10.78 Ricco
146.  11.06 KamTheCuber
147.  11.30 aerocube
148.  11.85 Kalindu
149.  11.91 Rubika-37-021204
150.  12.79 Jacck
151.  13.11 sporteisvogel
152.  13.18 d2polld
153.  13.61 stanley chapel
154.  13.66 UPCHAN
155.  14.28 Chai003
156.  14.51 freshcuber.de
157.  15.01 tungsten
158.  16.74 Nash171
159.  20.15 RubikAr
160.  22.38 GLV
161.  23.46 M_bro2703
162.  23.47 Taffy23
163.  34.11 Gavsters_Cubing
164.  DNF Rica


*Square-1*(111)
1.  5.10 David ep
2.  6.32 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
2.  6.32 Oxzowachi


Spoiler



4.  6.42 Christopher Fandrich
5.  7.74 Adweehun
6.  8.11 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  8.20 blerrpycuber
8.  8.28 Ryan Pilat
9.  8.41 Hot potato
10.  8.44 EvanWright1
11.  8.52 BrianJ
12.  8.63 fdh dnfed the solve
13.  8.80 2019ECKE02
14.  9.30 Charles Jerome
15.  9.54 DistanceRunner25
16.  9.60 GTGil
17.  9.67 BlueJacket
18.  9.94 tsutt099
19.  10.41 dycocubix
20.  10.56 Luke Garrett
21.  10.73 alyzsnyzs
22.  10.86 Cale S
23.  10.91 remopihel
24.  11.19 Shadowjockey
25.  11.32 Theo Goluboff
26.  11.72 DesertWolf
27.  11.75 Hayden Ng
28.  12.24 YouCubing
29.  12.51 Boris McCoy
30.  12.60 BradenTheMagician
31.  12.93 AndrewT99
32.  13.32 Cubeology
33.  13.54 Shirosuki
34.  13.59 Ash Black
35.  13.98 BradyLawrence
36.  14.02 PenaltyCubing
37.  14.16 Antto Pitkänen
38.  14.18 fun at the joy
39.  14.50 ichcubegerne
40.  14.73 NewoMinx
41.  14.74 Magdamini
42.  14.92 beabernardes
43.  15.10 Ricardo Zapata
43.  15.10 destin_shulfer
43.  15.10 CornerTwisted
46.  15.22 tJardigradHe
47.  15.23 MCuber
48.  15.37 darrensaito
49.  15.39 Tues
50.  15.50 lilwoaji
51.  15.76 AndyMok
52.  15.78 Max C.
53.  17.12 zSquirreL
54.  18.09 sigalig
55.  18.30 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  18.67 wearephamily1719
57.  19.33 mariotdias
58.  19.91 KrokosB
59.  20.19 Neb
60.  20.20 the super cuber
61.  20.35 Ich_73
62.  20.55 DGCubes
63.  20.62 mihnea3000
64.  20.76 any name you wish
65.  20.80 Jakub26
66.  21.82 João Vinicius
67.  22.29 Chris Van Der Brink
68.  22.72 Corner Twistz
69.  23.25 weatherman223
70.  23.33 midnightcuberx
71.  23.41 Liam Wadek
72.  24.43 rdurette10
73.  24.48 Alison Meador
74.  25.02 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
75.  25.15 Oliver Pällo
76.  25.92 Cubey_Tube
77.  25.98 yalesunivrasity
78.  27.69 Maxematician
79.  27.82 Parke187
80.  27.96 Fred Lang
81.  28.25 Nuuk cuber
82.  28.31 DynaXT
83.  29.66 buzzteam4
84.  30.74 baseballjello67
85.  30.86 Homeschool Cubing
86.  30.90 WizardCM
87.  30.98 FishTalons
88.  31.15 Poorcuber09
89.  31.30 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
90.  31.89 Xauxage
91.  34.49 Omkar1
92.  34.70 hyn
93.  35.80 InfinityCuber324
94.  36.18 InlandEmpireCuber
95.  36.30 carlosvilla9
96.  36.77 TheReasonableCuber
97.  37.23 Meanjuice
98.  38.30 nigelthecuber
99.  38.61 BigBrainBoi989
100.  39.68 Jge
101.  39.80 Mike Hughey
102.  39.86 DUDECUBER
103.  44.05 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
104.  48.99 Li Xiang
105.  49.86 Arnavol
106.  55.66 justyy14
107.  58.95 sporteisvogel
108.  1:08.75 Jacck
109.  1:08.88 superkitkat106
110.  1:11.24 KellanTheCubingCoder
111.  2:20.93 wave_cuber


*Skewb*(138)
1.  2.04 Cody_Caston
2.  2.31 Legomanz
3.  2.63 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  2.77 Charles Jerome
5.  2.81 Ash Black
5.  2.81 Cubeology
7.  3.00 Brendyn Dunagan
8.  3.23 parkertrager
9.  3.24 asacuber
10.  3.29 Cale S
11.  3.39 tsutt099
12.  3.45 Magdamini
13.  3.55 Shirosuki
14.  3.63 NewoMinx
15.  3.77 dycocubix
16.  4.07 Boris McCoy
17.  4.14 any name you wish
18.  4.15 Adweehun
19.  4.18 alyzsnyzs
20.  4.22 blerrpycuber
20.  4.22 remopihel
22.  4.26 David ep
23.  4.29 MichaelNielsen
24.  4.33 CornerTwisted
25.  4.39 Ryan Pilat
26.  4.47 tJardigradHe
27.  4.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  4.52 Theo Goluboff
29.  4.54 fdh dnfed the solve
30.  4.58 bobbybob
31.  4.61 roymok1213
32.  4.71 lumes2121
33.  4.79 darrensaito
34.  4.81 Alpha cuber
34.  4.81 EvanWright1
36.  4.82 VectorCubes
37.  4.89 Tues
38.  4.92 Luke Garrett
39.  5.05 lilwoaji
40.  5.26 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
41.  5.28 MCuber
42.  5.32 Ricardo Zapata
43.  5.34 Antto Pitkänen
44.  5.47 d2polld
45.  5.51 nigelthecuber
46.  5.52 João Vinicius
47.  5.53 N4C0
48.  5.54 BradenTheMagician
49.  5.66 Hyperion
50.  5.75 mihnea3000
51.  5.87 2019ECKE02
51.  5.87 Corner Twistz
53.  5.93 InfinityCuber324
54.  5.96 AndyMok
55.  5.99 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  6.17 Liam Wadek
57.  6.22 Torch
57.  6.22 YouCubing
59.  6.24 KrokosB
60.  6.36 DynaXT
61.  6.43 Alison Meador
62.  6.44 weatherman223
63.  6.50 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
64.  6.51 Clock_Enthusiast
65.  6.71 ichcubegerne
66.  6.74 DGCubes
67.  6.78 Max C.
68.  6.88 BradyLawrence
69.  6.96 WizardCM
70.  7.12 Trexrush1
71.  7.23 SpeedyReedy
72.  7.37 DUDECUBER
73.  7.52 Poorcuber09
74.  7.55 Utkarsh Ashar
75.  7.56 Shadowjockey
76.  7.85 Christopher Fandrich
77.  7.86 Jakub26
78.  7.87 Cubey_Tube
79.  8.00 Parke187
80.  8.01 theit07
81.  8.04 Li Xiang
82.  8.05 Timona
83.  8.10 PenaltyCubing
84.  8.15 Nuuk cuber
85.  8.21 destin_shulfer
86.  8.61 abunickabhi
87.  8.66 InlandEmpireCuber
88.  8.69 Jason Tzeng
89.  8.70 the super cuber
90.  8.77 Elf
91.  8.85 Pixaler
92.  9.02 Neb
93.  9.19 KellanTheCubingCoder
94.  9.21 White KB
95.  9.24 TheReasonableCuber
96.  9.37 superkitkat106
97.  9.48 Jack Law
98.  9.52 Homeschool Cubing
99.  9.75 Isaiah The Scott
100.  10.12 quing
101.  10.20 Luke Solves Cubes
102.  10.22 BigBrainBoi989
103.  10.27 Omkar1
104.  10.33 samuel roveran
105.  10.65 Koen van Aller
106.  10.70 buzzteam4
107.  10.75 KingCanyon
108.  10.87 jjrthecuber01
109.  11.51 Mike Hughey
110.  11.52 BalsaCuber
111.  11.53 Thewan
112.  11.84 Arnavol
113.  11.93 GLV
114.  12.03 agradess2
115.  12.13 carlosvilla9
116.  12.92 rdurette10
117.  13.17 Mantas U
118.  13.41 rlnninja44
119.  13.54 SlowerCuber
120.  13.61 justyy14
121.  13.94 Ich_73
122.  14.61 ErezE
123.  15.19 CubeEnthusiast15
124.  15.33 pb_cuber
125.  15.94 Jacck
126.  16.71 Twisted Cubing
127.  17.37 Rubika-37-021204
128.  17.69 Jge
129.  17.81 Janster1909
130.  18.16 Meanjuice
131.  19.60 Sir
132.  19.80 wave_cuber
133.  20.68 freshcuber.de
134.  21.32 Stxrkzy
135.  23.77 sporteisvogel
136.  23.96 Chai003
137.  41.76 Gavsters_Cubing
138.  1:25.49 kirklilly


*Kilominx*(18)
1.  25.12 DGCubes
2.  25.49 YouCubing
3.  26.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk


Spoiler



4.  28.45 BradenTheMagician
5.  29.38 ichcubegerne
6.  30.01 WizardCM
7.  31.79 Nuuk cuber
8.  32.31 Magdamini
9.  32.99 Ash Black
10.  34.09 agradess2
11.  44.22 Isaiah The Scott
12.  45.35 mihnea3000
13.  56.60 TheReasonableCuber
14.  57.77 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
15.  1:01.15 Meanjuice
16.  1:12.76 stanley chapel
17.  1:21.93 thomas.sch
18.  1:22.07 BigBrainBoi989


*Mini Guildford*(29)
1.  3:09.94 Luke Garrett
2.  3:18.23 Magdamini
3.  3:21.03 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  3:26.90 AndyMok
5.  3:51.51 dycocubix
6.  3:53.26 tJardigradHe
7.  3:54.34 alyzsnyzs
8.  4:11.21 Tues
9.  4:14.82 BradenTheMagician
10.  4:26.24 ichcubegerne
11.  4:37.03 EvanWright1
12.  4:43.68 DGCubes
13.  4:52.24 mihnea3000
14.  5:03.04 WizardCM
15.  5:26.90 Nuuk cuber
16.  5:37.89 Kacper Jędrzejuk
17.  5:42.37 beabernardes
18.  6:04.15 Oliver Pällo
19.  6:16.20 TheReasonableCuber
20.  6:30.50 Alpha cuber
21.  6:38.36 destin_shulfer
22.  6:40.11 DynaXT
23.  7:32.62 rdurette10
24.  7:55.98 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
25.  8:59.89 Jge
26.  9:08.11 KellanTheCubingCoder
27.  10:20.69 Hyperion
28.  11:03.94 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
29.  15:00.20 Ayce


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  10.67 DGCubes
2.  12.55 Ash Black
3.  13.40 Cubeology


Spoiler



4.  13.57 ichcubegerne
5.  13.66 buzzteam4
6.  14.17 tsutt099
7.  17.34 YouCubing
8.  20.95 InlandEmpireCuber
9.  21.51 Homeschool Cubing
10.  22.74 Nuuk cuber
11.  24.35 Neb
12.  24.97 BigBrainBoi989
13.  26.45 Mike Hughey
14.  32.39 Rubika-37-021204
15.  34.81 freshcuber.de
16.  40.12 Meanjuice
17.  43.26 Jacck
18.  56.24 InfinityCuber324


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  22.90 DGCubes
2.  34.86 ichcubegerne
3.  42.47 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  42.85 BradenTheMagician
5.  43.02 Homeschool Cubing
6.  55.67 WizardCM
7.  55.75 TheReasonableCuber
8.  56.71 Mike Hughey
9.  1:12.07 freshcuber.de
10.  1:16.58 One Wheel
11.  1:18.89 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:24.19 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(11)
1.  12.89 quing
2.  14.95 stanley chapel
3.  19.10 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  22.15 BradenTheMagician
5.  23.02 ichcubegerne
6.  23.19 dycocubix
7.  28.28 N4C0
8.  30.96 destin_shulfer
9.  31.25 InlandEmpireCuber
10.  31.42 freshcuber.de
11.  5:27.87 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(7)
1.  42.08 trangium
2.  55.23 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
3.  DNF any name you wish
3.  DNF quing
3.  DNF DGCubes
3.  DNF DavidEdwards
3.  DNF DynaXT

*Mirror Blocks*(29)
1.  15.05 Valken
2.  15.98 BradenTheMagician
3.  19.62 Alison Meador


Spoiler



4.  20.76 Haya_Mirror
5.  24.89 ichcubegerne
6.  31.77 Nuuk cuber
7.  39.58 Homeschool Cubing
8.  40.96 Ash Black
9.  45.76 WizardCM
10.  46.49 DGCubes
11.  53.74 Magdamini
12.  54.49 Ich_73
13.  55.49 SpeedyReedy
14.  56.63 TheReasonableCuber
15.  57.75 Janster1909
16.  58.45 InlandEmpireCuber
17.  1:01.08 Jge
18.  1:06.59 InfinityCuber324
19.  1:07.20 Jack Law
20.  1:07.23 DUDECUBER
21.  1:14.90 Isaiah The Scott
22.  1:30.11 BigBrainBoi989
23.  1:39.37 freshcuber.de
24.  1:41.83 Ricco
25.  1:44.37 Corner Twistz
26.  1:45.17 wave_cuber
27.  1:48.90 Meanjuice
28.  1:51.14 thomas.sch
29.  DNF rubik'scubeguy


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:50.07 DGCubes
2.  5:56.63 thomas.sch
3.  6:33.94 One Wheel

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(9)
1.  24.30 rubiksman0
2.  26.81 SpeedyOctahedron
3.  1:07.69 YouCubing


Spoiler



4.  1:23.13 DGCubes
5.  1:40.01 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:51.33 xyzzy
7.  2:35.54 One Wheel
8.  3:26.38 freshcuber.de
9.  3:58.98 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(319)
1.  1656 Magdamini
2.  1625 Luke Garrett
3.  1576 dycocubix


Spoiler



4.  1558 tJardigradHe
5.  1515 BradenTheMagician
6.  1508 DGCubes
7.  1495 mihnea3000
8.  1490 Ryan Pilat
9.  1432 AndyMok
10.  1424 ichcubegerne
11.  1387 Ash Black
12.  1377 Tues
13.  1360 darrensaito
14.  1339 NewoMinx
15.  1289 Mantas U
16.  1233 YouCubing
17.  1215 WizardCM
18.  1210 Shadowjockey
19.  1202 the super cuber
20.  1183 alyzsnyzs
21.  1182 tsutt099
22.  1173 Max C.
23.  1164 Nuuk cuber
24.  1127 Theo Goluboff
25.  1125 Vicenzo Guerino Cecchini
25.  1125 CornerTwisted
27.  1104 Adweehun
28.  1083 agradess2
29.  1063 Pixaler
30.  1058 Hayden Ng
31.  1051 João Vinicius
32.  1046 Brendyn Dunagan
33.  1036 Elf
34.  1029 Cubeology
35.  1020 Kacper Jędrzejuk
36.  1016 Shirosuki
37.  978 Corner Twistz
38.  974 sigalig
39.  968 Boris McCoy
39.  968 TheReasonableCuber
41.  948 BrianJ
42.  946 Charles Jerome
43.  945 abunickabhi
44.  930 MCuber
45.  925 Ricardo Zapata
46.  897 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
47.  893 asiahyoo1997
48.  892 Liam Wadek
49.  888 Christopher Fandrich
50.  883 Cubey_Tube
51.  876 GLV
52.  874 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
53.  865 Valken
54.  861 turtwig
55.  857 fdh dnfed the solve
56.  850 SpeedyReedy
57.  838 beabernardes
58.  824 2019ECKE02
59.  820 wearephamily1719
60.  818 Cody_Caston
61.  816 Cale S
62.  806 KrokosB
63.  804 MichaelNielsen
64.  797 lilwoaji
65.  790 carlosvilla9
66.  789 EvanWright1
67.  787 Parke187
68.  782 Utkarsh Ashar
69.  774 Ich_73
70.  764 Antto Pitkänen
71.  761 Alison Meador
72.  757 destin_shulfer
73.  752 Hot potato
74.  744 PenaltyCubing
75.  741 Timona
76.  738 abhijat
76.  738 quing
78.  732 VectorCubes
79.  725 any name you wish
80.  708 yijunleow
81.  699 Oliver Pällo
82.  689 InlandEmpireCuber
83.  678 rdurette10
84.  669 Neb
84.  669 DynaXT
86.  662 Trexrush1
87.  661 Triangles_are_cubers
88.  659 weatherman223
89.  654 2017LAMB06
90.  638 Alpha cuber
91.  636 Isaiah The Scott
92.  635 buzzteam4
93.  632 midnightcuberx
94.  626 Homeschool Cubing
95.  619 InfinityCuber324
96.  616 Torch
96.  616 Jakub26
96.  616 d2polld
99.  615 hah27
100.  606 roymok1213
101.  599 Li Xiang
102.  597 lumes2121
103.  595 nigelthecuber
104.  590 David ep
105.  573 BradyLawrence
106.  570 Koen van Aller
107.  565 fun at the joy
108.  562 parkertrager
109.  560 Dream Cubing
110.  557 Zeke Mackay
111.  553 SunnyCubing
112.  552 remopihel
113.  546 zSquirreL
114.  541 KingCanyon
115.  522 KellanTheCubingCoder
116.  516 Jge
117.  513 Fred Lang
118.  509 Omkar1
119.  506 DUDECUBER
120.  493 DesertWolf
121.  489 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
122.  477 Luke Solves Cubes
123.  475 Clock_Enthusiast
124.  474 DistanceRunner25
125.  471 MartinN13
126.  466 Coinman_
127.  465 KamTheCuber
127.  465 Oxzowachi
129.  445 Riddler97
130.  441 Rollercoasterben 
131.  434 Sjviray
132.  433 JakeAK
133.  432 Maxematician
133.  432 Oscar Hansen
135.  429 Hyperion
135.  429 Keroma12
137.  420 FishTalons
138.  416 thecubingwizard
139.  414 BigBrainBoi989
140.  410 mariotdias
141.  409 stanley chapel
142.  404 ly_6
143.  400 superkitkat106
144.  390 pizzacrust
145.  384 xyzzy
145.  384 RedstoneTim
147.  379 SpeedCubeReview
148.  376 CaptainCuber
149.  372 rlnninja44
150.  371 Poorcuber09
151.  366 Jacck
151.  366 hyn
151.  366 trangium
154.  356 50ph14
154.  356 bh13
156.  354 justyy14
157.  351 Legomanz
158.  347 AidenCubes
159.  344 ExultantCarn
160.  343 SpiFunTastic
161.  342 asacuber
162.  339 BlueJacket
163.  338 Xauxage
164.  336 Mike Hughey
165.  329 Jason Tzeng
166.  326 baseballjello67
167.  325 20luky3
168.  322 Meanjuice
169.  320 sporteisvogel
170.  319 icubeslow434
171.  317 Janster1909
172.  314 Stxrkzy
172.  314 Sawyer
172.  314 blerrpycuber
175.  306 Yudo
175.  306 samuel roveran
177.  297 N4C0
178.  293 qatumciuzacqul
179.  284 Eli Apperson
180.  282 Nevan J
181.  278 iLikeCheese
182.  276 pb_cuber
183.  274 freshcuber.de
184.  273 LwBigcubes
185.  271 Ricco
186.  269 frodyan
186.  269 zxmdm666
188.  267 DLXCubing
189.  264 SlowerCuber
190.  259 cuberkid10
191.  256 FishyIshy
192.  252 ErezE
192.  252 MasterIcePanda
194.  249 SpeedCubeLegend17
195.  248 Jrg
196.  247 yalesunivrasity
197.  246 FaLoL
198.  240 Victor Tang
198.  240 Nihahhat
198.  240 One Wheel
201.  239 BalsaCuber
202.  238 White KB
203.  237 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
204.  233 jronge94
205.  230 Rubika-37-021204
205.  230 breadears
207.  215 Topherlul
208.  207 Jack Law
209.  201 Imsoosm
210.  195 Chris Van Der Brink
211.  194 GooseCuber
212.  192 CubeEnthusiast15
213.  188 xavidotcom
214.  184 Jakub D
214.  184 hebscody
216.  176 jjrthecuber01
217.  172 anderson_1231
218.  169 c00bmaster
219.  166 Toothcraver55
220.  165 ElyasCubing
221.  164 Jules Graham
222.  162 filmip
223.  158 Twisted Cubing
223.  158 Harsha Paladugu
225.  157 theit07
226.  155 UPCHAN
227.  152 NathanaelCubes
228.  151 Mister.EliotB
228.  151 Caleb Ashley
228.  151 DavidEdwards
228.  151 Kalindu
232.  147 Enda Loftus
233.  145 Arnavol
234.  143 Ssiא
235.  142 kumato
236.  141 adiwastu
236.  141 GrettGrett
236.  141 Henry13
239.  139 Noob's Cubes
240.  138 jave
241.  131 Nitin Kumar 2018
242.  130 WTFperm
242.  130 Shaun Mack
244.  129 helloimcubedup
244.  129 myoder
246.  127 Jakub Rezmer Dywan
247.  125 Hassan Khanani
247.  125 Abucuberksa
249.  117 Chai003
249.  117 pjk
251.  116 taco_schell
252.  115 edcuberrules8473
253.  111 bobbybob
254.  101 tungsten
255.  100 GTGil
256.  99 Hithisisaccount
257.  97 PCCuber
258.  96 Quexs
258.  96 Sir
258.  96 aerocube
261.  95 NoSekt
262.  93 Petri Krzywacki
263.  90 Nash171
263.  90 LittleLumos
265.  88 Redicubeman
266.  85 AndrewT99
267.  84 kflynn
268.  82 rubiksman0
269.  79 Foreright
270.  78 CT-6666
271.  76 wave_cuber
272.  74 Thewan
273.  67 chancet4488
274.  64 Gavsters_Cubing
275.  62 CubeStopCubing
276.  60 Elisa Rippe
277.  58 Der Der
278.  57 BlueDefender102
278.  57 AlexISCrazy
280.  55 Dominduchami
281.  54 fani
282.  50 thomas.sch
283.  49 Manuelmore00
283.  49 CyanSandwich
285.  48 nurhid.hisham
286.  47 Multicubing
287.  44 kainos
287.  44 Alexmatt1014
289.  42 RubikAr
289.  42 Lord brainy
291.  41 Krökeldil
292.  36 hankthetank
293.  34 Hazwi
294.  33 auntie
295.  32 SollsIsCool
296.  29 kirklilly
296.  29 Haya_Mirror
296.  29 The grandmaster
299.  28 Hubbabubba10100
300.  26 Mrauo
300.  26 Cubing_Marmot
302.  25 M_bro2703
303.  24 T1_M0
303.  24 Taffy23
305.  22 Sheldon Vi
306.  21 Rica
306.  21 Mormi
308.  19 Lutz_P
309.  18 HelgeBerlin
310.  17 rubik'scubeguy
311.  16 Aarav
312.  12 SpeedyOctahedron
312.  12 Penguinocuber
314.  11 Egb
314.  11 Fast_Koobir
316.  9 creamwAstaKen
317.  6 dhafin
318.  5 geekypandey
318.  5 Ayce


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 23, 2022)

319 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 143!

That means our winner this week is *superkitkat106!* Congratulations!!


----------

